# An was glaubst du? An Gott? An den Urknall? Wie ist das Weltraum und die Welt entstanden?



## anel69anel (6. November 2008)

Ich persönlich glaube das die entstehung vom Weltraum und dem ganzen hier was wir sehen und nicht sehen, so leicht zu erklären ist das es wiederrum zu schwer ist. Wenn wir es wüssten, was niemals passieren wird denke ich, dann würden wir uns auf den kopf schlagen und bemerken das die erklärung so simpel ist aber wir trotzdem nie von alleine darauf gekommen wären! Vllt. sind wir auch nur igrendein Expieriment von irgedwem. Und es kann auch sein, das wir nur denken, das wir alles sehen, was wir gerade sehen aber das alles was wir sehen gar nicht richtig exiziert, hehe komischer Satz. 

Naja an was glaubst DU?

( Bitte nicht so sachen schreiben wie: Und was willst du uns damit sagen? Wer nur mist schreibt sollte sich hier raushalten, thx! )


----------



## Lucelia (6. November 2008)

Annahme 1:
Es gibt so etwas wie ne höhere Macht, und entweder stochert sie wie n Kind im Sandkasten rum, oder wir (das universum) sind ne irgendwann mal gebastelte Ameisenfarm, die jetzt im Schrank vermodert...

Annahme 2:
Der Mensch selbst ist unfähig, den Begriff der "Unendlichkeit" geistig zu erfassen, zentraler Gedanke unserer Wahrnehmung ist die Dimension "Zeit", und der einfache Gedanke eines "schon immer dagewesenen, sich ständig durch Zufälligkeit in einem riesigen Schneeballsystem verändernden und auch ewig bleibendem sowie unendlich großen" Universums liegt schlichtweg ausserhalb unserer geistigen Fähigkeiten.
Vielleicht hat das Ding nen Sinn, vielleicht auch nicht, ist nicht in unserem Ermessen und erst recht werden wirs nicht verstehen.


wechselt ab und an, je nach Schicksalsschlägen, seit langem präferier ich allerdings Version 2.


----------



## chopi (6. November 2008)

Manchmal denk ich ernsthaft "Wir sind ein riesiges MMO und mein Spieler ist ein Noob,der mal ein paar Guides lesen sollte" :/



anel69anel schrieb:


> Und es kann auch sein, das wir nur denken, das wir alles sehen, was wir gerade sehen aber das alles was wir sehen gar nicht richtig exiziert, hehe komischer Satz.


Es gibt sogar nen Wikipediaeintrag dazu,mit nem schlauem Namen,an den ich mich grad nicht errinern kann.
Find ich aber schrecklich,wenn ich daran denke,dass ich der einzige bin,der wirklich da ist und alle anderen nur "npc´s",oder sogar nur meine Gedanken sind...


----------



## Tabuno (6. November 2008)

Urknall natürlich,
aber heißt es jetzt das Weltraum oder der Weltraum, du verwirrst mich...^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. November 2008)

CHOPI MAUL DU ROBOTER!!! Ihr seit alle gescaffen um mir eine illusion zu erschaffen.

manchmal glaube ich wirklich das ich was bsonderes bin DER AUSERWÄHLTE oder irgendwas
warum lebe ich?

warum in diesem körper warum?

was passiert nach dem tod?

die fragen sind unerklärbar leider...


----------



## chopi (6. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> CHOPI MAUL DU ROBOTER!!! Ihr seit alle gescaffen um mir eine illusion zu erschaffen.
> 
> manchmal glaube ich wirklich das ich was bsonderes bin DER AUSERWÄHLTE oder irgendwas
> warum lebe ich?
> ...


Hehe,kenn ich. Aber wenn wir 2 jetzt schon die auserwählten sind... *g*


----------



## Tassy (6. November 2008)

Hmmm, hab mir schon sehr viel Gedanken über das Thema gemacht... Allerdings bin ich zu einem Ergebnis gekommen. 

=> Wir sind, wer wir sind!
Man kann die Vergangenheit nicht scannen & einfach sagen: Wir sind *GENAU SO* entstanden!

daran können wir nichts ändern, auch wenn es viele versuchen...
Ich enthalte mich aber zum Thema: "Entstehung der Erde". 
Ich denke, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung dazu. Das ist halt meine!

Liebe Grüße :]

Edit: Ernst bei Seite...
I am Legend ;P


----------



## Realtec (6. November 2008)

Urknall 

alle die sich für das thema interessieren, kann ich den film "Die Schöpfung - Vergangenheit und Zukunft des Universums"
 empfehlen es wird alles punkt genau erklärt wie groß das universum die galaxis what ever groß ist. wie der ganze kram entstanden ist und warum sich das universum durch verschiebung in "millarden milliarden milliarden jahren" ein einziges nichts verwandelt

hier mal die vorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Die Schöpfung - Vergangenheit und Zukunft des Universums"

Milliarden Lichtjahre, Milliarden Galaxien mit Milliarden Sonnen - astronomischen Dimensionen eines Weltalls, das in eienr einzigartigen Explosion entstand, dem Ur-Knall. Irgendwo in diesen Welten kreist die Erde mit ihren Menschen, die sich fragen: Woher kommen wir? Wohin gehen wir? Weltmodelle: Mythen und Wissenschaft 5.000 Jahre gab der Himmel dem Menschen immer neue Rätsel auf. Erst die Erfindung des Fernrohres und die rasante technische Entwicklung der Neuzeit ermöglichten den Blick in die Tiefen des Weltalls. (Länge: 15 Min.) Der Urknall: Der ganze Kosmos entstand aus einem singulären erbsengroßen Punkt. Eine unglaubliche Vorstellung, die aber durch eine Vielzahl physikalischer Beweise gestützt wird. Ein Anfang von Raum und Zeit schließt aber einen unendlichen, ewig existierenden Kosmos dennoch nicht aus. (Länge: 21 Min.) Das Leben und Sterben der Sterne: Rote Riesen, Weiße Zwerge und Schwarze Löcher - alle sind sie Erscheinungsbilder vom Lebenszyklus eines Sterns. Auch die Sonne, das Zentralgestirn unseres Sonnensystems, wird sich in 4-5 Milliarden Jahren zu einem tödlichen Monster aufblähen.


----------



## ExoHunter (6. November 2008)

Ich persönlich glaube, dass wir alle in einer Matrix leben. Und nein, ich meine das nicht ironisch.


----------



## Falathrim (7. November 2008)

Ein unglaublich gigantischer Drache hat gekackt.

Die Kacke hatte eine solche Geschwindiggkeit, dass sie durch den noch viel gigantischeren Planeten des Drachen durch gefallen ist und dann in den unendlichen Weiten drumherum irgendwo stecken blieb. Dann lief eine chemische Reaktion innerhalb dieses in der Kälte hart gewordenen Scheißhaufens statt, bis nur noch ein paar Billionen Moleküle, die weit weg von einander waren übrig waren. Und daraus sind die Sonnen und die Planeten entstanden.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. November 2008)

Mehrdimensionale Multiversen sind überall! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (7. November 2008)

ich glaub an was höheres. ich finde da allerdings den gedanken aus finalfantasy 10 sehr gut wenn auch schlecht vorstellbar. und zwar das die welt nur ein traum von irgendetwas ist. ich persönlich werde bei dem gedankend as alles irgendwann mal entsanden sein muss fast bekloppt. den gedanken kann man unendlich weiter führen. z.b woher kam die energie für den urknall und warum passierte das. alles muss für mich ja irgendwann mal entstanden sein, sonst entzieht es sich meiner logik


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. November 2008)

Würden wir Menschen erkennen, wie das Universum endstanden ist, würde unser Kopf explodieren und aus ihm heraus schiessen Sterne mit Rosa Schleifchen! :O


----------



## shadow24 (7. November 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> Annahme 1:
> Es gibt so etwas wie ne höhere Macht, und entweder stochert sie wie n Kind im Sandkasten rum, oder wir (das universum) sind ne irgendwann mal gebastelte Ameisenfarm, die jetzt im Schrank vermodert...
> 
> Annahme 2:
> ...


Ammahme 2 ist perfekt...unsere Gehirne sind einfach zu primitiv um Dinge wie unendlich und ewig zu erfassen...wir würden immer an dem Versuch scheitern Unendlichkeit zu erfassen.was kommt dahinter?hinter der Unendlichkeit?für uns ist Unendlichkeit nur ein Begriff,mit dem wir nichts anfangen können,genauso mit dem Begriff ewig...was war vor 5 Mrd Jahren,bevor der Urknall,oder was auch immer kam?war da Nichts?und was ist Nichts?wer sich in solche Gedankenstrudel weiter vorwagt und sie zu ergründen versucht,landet entweder in der Klapse oder wird buffed-Moderator...


----------



## Windelwilli (7. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ein unglaublich gigantischer Drache hat gekackt.
> 
> Die Kacke hatte eine solche Geschwindiggkeit, dass sie durch den noch viel gigantischeren Planeten des Drachen durch gefallen ist und dann in den unendlichen Weiten drumherum irgendwo stecken blieb. Dann lief eine chemische Reaktion innerhalb dieses in der Kälte hart gewordenen Scheißhaufens statt, bis nur noch ein paar Billionen Moleküle, die weit weg von einander waren übrig waren. Und daraus sind die Sonnen und die Planeten entstanden.




lol...was hast du geraucht? Gib mir auch was davon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (7. November 2008)

Den Gedanken, dass man selbst der einzige "Mensch" ist und alle anderen nur Roboter einer höheren Macht sind hatte ich auch schon öfters^^
Jedoch hab ich mich mit so einen Thema nicht weiter beschäftigt... da werd ich nur noch blöder =D


----------



## Wray (7. November 2008)

nice idee erstmal mit dem thread, ich persönlich glaube an die Urknall bzw. Evoultionstheorie, ich weiß nicht so besonders aber ich hab mir nicht so sehr gedanken darüber gemacht, aber an eine höhere macht (Gott etc.) kann ich nicht glauben, aus persönlichen gründen


----------



## soulsource (7. November 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> [...]
> Annahme 2:
> Der Mensch selbst ist unfähig, den Begriff der "Unendlichkeit" geistig zu erfassen, zentraler Gedanke unserer Wahrnehmung ist die Dimension "Zeit", und der einfache Gedanke eines "schon immer dagewesenen, sich ständig durch Zufälligkeit in einem riesigen Schneeballsystem verändernden und auch ewig bleibendem sowie unendlich großen" Universums liegt schlichtweg ausserhalb unserer geistigen Fähigkeiten.
> Vielleicht hat das Ding nen Sinn, vielleicht auch nicht, ist nicht in unserem Ermessen und erst recht werden wirs nicht verstehen.
> [...]



Annahme 2 klingt vernünftig. Ob allerdings das Uni-(/Multi-)versum selbst ewig ist, oder von jemand ewigem erschaffen wurde, kann man als Mensch nicht mit Gewissheit sagen. Ähnlich, wie man als Teil eines Inertialsystems nicht sagen kann, wie schnell sich dieses relativ zur Umgebung bewegt. Ich glaube eher letzteres, schließlich hat Gott (oder wenn es selbst Bewusstsein hat das Universum) einen sehr seltsamen, wenn auch nicht direkt bösartigen Humor. Möglicherweise beziehe ich aber einfach zu viele Zufälle direkt auf mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In meiner Vorstellung ist die Raumzeit selbst Teil der Schöpfung. Daher haben Raum und Zeit für Gott keine Bedeutung. Ich finde auch die Vorstellung lächerlich, Gott müsse "angebetet" werden, man solle irgendwelche Riten ausführen um ihm zu gefallen, etc. Wenn ein Wesen schon mächtig genug ist, beobachten zu können, wie eine Person unter Milliarden Einwohnern eines Planeten unter einer Unzahl von solchen ein Ritual ausführt, so sollte dieses Wesen auch erkennen können, ob ebenjene Person dankbar für ihr Leben ist, ohne dass diese Person laut und öffentlich damit angibt, wie heilig sie ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. November 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> Annahme 2:
> Der Mensch selbst ist unfähig, den Begriff der "Unendlichkeit" geistig zu erfassen, zentraler Gedanke unserer Wahrnehmung ist die Dimension "Zeit", und der einfache Gedanke eines "schon immer dagewesenen, sich ständig durch Zufälligkeit in einem riesigen Schneeballsystem verändernden und auch ewig bleibendem sowie unendlich großen" Universums liegt schlichtweg ausserhalb unserer geistigen Fähigkeiten.
> Vielleicht hat das Ding nen Sinn, vielleicht auch nicht, ist nicht in unserem Ermessen und erst recht werden wirs nicht verstehen.



Nichts ist unendlich oder ewig, nur der Tod kann das von sich behaupten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn er reden könnte ...


----------



## Night falls (7. November 2008)

> was war vor 5 Mrd Jahren,bevor der Urknall,oder was auch immer kam?



Diese Frage darf man schlichtweg nicht stellen. Zeitliche oder Räumliche Fragen die sich auf "vor dem Urknall" beziehen sind absurd, da Zeit und Raum überhaupt erst mit dem Urknall entstanden sind... Das ist genauso wie als ob man fragen würde: Wie sahst du aus, bevor du geboren wurdest. (Und ich meine damit nicht wie man als Embryo im Mutterleib aussah oder ähnliches, um Klugscheißern zuvorzukommen)

EDIT: Ich btw halte btw den Glauben an transzendente Wesen für bescheuert.


----------



## Kerindor (7. November 2008)

Ich weiss daswir nur die Summe vieler Teilchen sind.
Einen antiquierten Glauben an ein höheres Wesen brauche ich nicht. Glauben heisst "Nicht Wissen".


----------



## Haxxler (7. November 2008)

Urknall natürlich. Religion ist überholt... Das stammt halt noch aus der Zeit als man für alles und jeden einen Gott verantwortlich gemacht hat, weil man einfach noch nicht das Wissen hatte. Die Frage ist nur was vor dem Urknall war aber die Menschheit ist einfach noch zu blöd um solche gigantischen Sachen zu begreifen und wenn wir weiter so verblöden werden wir es nie erfahren...


----------



## Mr_Multikill (7. November 2008)

als ich den thread (nein, es heißt nicht fred xD) durchgelesen hab, hab ich gesehen dass auch welche von euch schonmal den gedanken hatten der einzige "richtige" mensch zu sein, also mit eigenem bewusstsein^^
ich muss zugeben das sich denk gedanken auch schonmal hatte^^

grüße von Fetti / Fallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulsource (7. November 2008)

Ich muss meiner Aussage von heute Morgen noch was hinzufügen, weil ich denke, dass das nicht klar genug herauskam.

Die weitgehend akzeptierte Urknalltheorie gibt der Raumzeit einen Beginn. Allerdings muss, sofern man jeder Wirkung eine Ursache gegenüber stellen will, irgendwoher der Anstoß zum Urknall gekommen sein, eine raum- und zeitlose Physik könnte dies vielleicht beschreiben, doch fehlt uns Menschen zumindest derzeit jede Möglichkeit, als Teil des Universums das Universum von außen zu beschreiben, geschweige denn zu betrachten (man bringe eine Person mit verbundenen Augen in einen fensterlosen Raum eines ihr unbekannten Gebäudes, nehme ihr die Augenbinde ab und gebe ihr den Auftrag, alleine durch Kenntnis des Rauminneren, das Haus von außen zu zeichnen).

Daher postuliere ich eine wie auch immer geartete Kraft, welche den Urknall ausgelöst hat und nenne sie Gott. Wenn es darum geht, diese Kraft zu beschreiben, so verweise ich aufs alte Testament: "Du sollst dir kein Gottesbild machen" - so lange man diesen Gott nicht gesehen hat, wird man immer falsch liegen.


----------



## Huntermoon (7. November 2008)

Entweder Handelt es sich bei allem um eine Computer-simulation (und eine wie ich finde gute ^^)
*ODER* Alles ist mit dem Urknall entstanden...

P.S.: Ich halte auch die *NameEntfallen* für möglich, nachdem unser Raum-Zeit-Kontinuom (oder wie ichs nenen soll^^) eins von viele ist, wie so ne art Luftblase unterwasser, mit Ganz, Ganz, GANZ, *GANZ(!)* vielen anderen.


----------



## Dextra17 (7. November 2008)

*Das fliegende Spaghettimonster:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieses coole Teil hat unsere Erde erschaffen und wir sind ein Teil von ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Infos zum Spaghettimonster


----------



## Jerremaya (7. November 2008)

Ich habe dazu mal was geschrieben was hier sehr gut reinpasst, zumindest zum Thema Gott etc. 

Interessanterweise ist der Mensch seit Anbeginn seiner Existenz umgeben von einer unabwendbaren Tatsache. Diese Tatsache ist der Verfall und die Vergänglichkeit von allen Dingen die ihm umgeben inkl. seiner selbst. Grundsätzlich ist dies dem Menschen gleichgültig bei jeglichen Dingen, nur nicht bei ihm selbst.

Problem ist der momentane Entwicklungsstand des Menschen, einerseits sehr hoch, andererseits stark beschränkt.

Da der Mensch als einzig wissentliches Lebewesen auf unseren blauen Planeten ein Bewusstsein besitzt, ist ihm seine Vergänglichkeit  ganz klar bewusst. Ein Tier hingegen weiß nicht, das es sterben wird. Es stirbt einfach. Der Mensch weiß aber, das er sterben wird und hat davor eine unvorstellbare Angst. Die Angst das sein individuelles sein vergeht und alle Gedanken und Eindrücke die ihn ausmachen für immer unwiederbringlich weg sind. 

Instinktiv musste daher ein Schutzmechanismus geschaffen werden um diese Urangst zu überwinden und wieder ruhig schlafen zu können.

Der Mensch erfand die Seele und eine unsichtbare spirituelle Ebene auf der sein Individuum nach dem Verfall seines Körpers weiter existiert.

Es dauerte nicht lange dann stand Außerfrage, dass es ein Leben nach dem Tod gibt ( Angst besiegt Hurra), zu klären gab es nur noch für welche der zahllosen Geschichten man sich entscheidet?

Wie wäre es mit etwas Reinkarnation fürs erste, oder eine direkte Himmelfahrt inkl. Auferstehung im klassischen kirchlichen Sinn?, ein schlichtes wechseln der Bewusstseinsebene tut es auch schon? Etwas ausgefallener hätten wir da noch die Wikinger, die alle eine große Party in ihrem Walhalla  veranstalten....,  Dann sind da noch um die 77 Jungfrauen die im Jenseits zeitnah einen Abnehmer suchen ( und diese hier sind keine Einwegjungfrauen ).

Beachten sie in dieser Sache auch unsere tollen Sommerangebote für direkt Suizidgefährdete.  

Letztendlich sind die Möglichkeiten und auch die Religionen nahezu unbegrenzt ebenso wie die Phantasie des Menschen!

Der Mensch in seiner unfehlbaren mehrdimensionalen Anwesenheit hat sich im selben Zuge eigene Knechtschafts- und erbarmungslose Kontrollorganisationen geschaffen, die jetzt weithin als z.b. Kirche bekannt ist. Um natürlich mit einem imaginären Wirtschaftsgut ( Gott ) alles und jedes rechtfertigen zu können, musste man die große Werbetrommel rollen und brachte den wahrscheinlich größten Bestseller raus der nie seines gleichen finden wird: die Bibel ( Koran, etc. ist dies ähnlich anzuwenden ).

Ich brauche auch nicht zu erwähnen was solche spirituellen Organisationen in der Menschheitsgeschichte und auch zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt für Machtmonopole sind und für welche zahllosen menschenverachtende Taten diese die Verantwortung tragen.



Es gibt zwar keine Beweise in irgend einer Form seit 1000senden von Jahren, die auch nur Ansatzweise eine andere Bewusstseinsebene, ein Leben nach dem Tod, Gott, Himmel o. Hölle, oder irgendetwas in dieser Richtung bestätigen könnte. Mal abgesehen von den Beweisen die der Mensch sich selbst und aus eigener Hand geschaffen hat......



Aber dennoch glaubt fast ein jeder Mensch irgendeinen Mist, nur um dieser kleinen Angst aus dem weg zu gehen, selbst vergänglich zu sein.



- Mensch du bist was du bist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger -


----------



## Thoor (7. November 2008)

1.)http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion such dir was aus was am buntesten ist und am tollsten leuchtet und glaub daran, denn es ist egal an was du glaubst, hauptsache du hast etwas an was du glaubst und du dich daran klammern kannst.

2.)Monotheistische Sichtweisen
Der Monotheismus, der sich zuerst in den Lehren Zarathustras, im Aton-Kult des Echnaton und im Judentum ausgebildet hat, wird vor allem von den relativ jungen Religionen wie Christentum und Islam repräsentiert.

Verschiedene Formen monotheistischer Gottesvorstellungen sind:

der Theismus, der Glaube an einen persönlichen Gott, der die Welt erschaffen hat, sie erhält und lenkt, 
der Deismus, nach dem Gott zwar Schöpfer der Welt ist, aber seit der Schöpfung nicht mehr in das Geschehen der Welt eingreift und sich nicht mehr offenbart, 
der Pantheismus, dessen Anhänger Gott als den nicht transzendenten Inbegriff allen universalen Seins und aller wirkenden Kräfte definieren, 
der Theokratismus, der Glaube, dass Gott nicht nur Schöpfer des Universums ist, sondern auch direkter Herrscher des Universums ist bzw. sein soll. 


Ich glaube ernsthaft an einen Mischmasch aus 2.)


----------



## chopi (7. November 2008)

Irgendwas muss es geben,denn wir sind nicht einfach so entstanden...
Obwohl,dann müsste ja auch dieses etwas von einem anderen...
Ich mag den Thread doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (7. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss es geben,denn wir sind nicht einfach so entstanden...



Nö. Wir sind reiner Zufall. Und das ist Statistisch schon zwingend.


----------



## chopi (7. November 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Nö. Wir sind reiner Zufall. Und das ist Statistisch schon zwingend.


Ich meine ja auch nicht,das wir irgendeine Macht gebraucht haben,um zu entstehen. Wir mussten aber doch aus irgendwas gemacht werden,aber das ist wieder so zuweit zurückdenken.


----------



## Toraka' (8. November 2008)

Kennt ihr Spore? evtl sind wir ja auch nur eine Kreation von "gottheiten" die gerade Spore* spielen. da wird die evolution auch nachgebildet. vielleicht ist jeder von uns eine Kreation, und bei der Fortpflanzung öffnet sich erneut der Editor. Der Wechsel von der Zivilisations- in die Weltraumphase beginnt. Wir sehen uns in der Sporepädie!


*oder etwas vergleichbares


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2008)

ich glaube NICHT an den urknall,weil es einfach zu viele wiedersprueche gibt.

viele unterarten eines tieres leben direkt nebeneinander,obwohl sie zu 1 perfekt angepasster art werden *sollten*
ausserdem:wieso hat sich kein einziges tier veraendert,seitdem wir menschen es aufschreiben?ausgestorben schon,aber keine neue entwicklungen.
wenn man der theorie glaubt,sollte es irgendwann ein *ueberwesen* geben,da ja alles sich anpasst.

und ich finde es ist nicht wahrscheinlicher,das diese ganzen zufaelle (*unabsichtliche erschaffung eines lebewesens*,und dann die zufallige entwicklung zu solch komplizierten wesen aus einer bakterie,...) passiert sind alls das es ein gott gibt.

aber wer lieber denkt von einem affen abgestammt zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich fuer mein teil finde es besser von einem intelligenten wesen erschafft zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hat wer gescheite antworten? *herausvordernd in die runde schau*

/edit


Jerremaya schrieb:


> Der Mensch in seiner unfehlbaren mehrdimensionalen Anwesenheit hat sich im selben Zuge eigene Knechtschafts- und erbarmungslose Kontrollorganisationen geschaffen, die jetzt weithin als z.b. Kirche bekannt ist. Um natürlich mit einem imaginären Wirtschaftsgut ( Gott ) alles und jedes rechtfertigen zu können, musste man die große Werbetrommel rollen und brachte den wahrscheinlich größten Bestseller raus der nie seines gleichen finden wird: die Bibel ( Koran, etc. ist dies ähnlich anzuwenden ).


 das ist eine falsche denkweise.
die kirche SOLLTE hoffnung und guete ausbreiten,aber wurde leider fuer die oben genannten zwecke MISSBRAUCHT.
es gibt leute die von reinem herzen daran glauben und es auch ohne ihrem eigenem vorteil praedigen


----------



## Night falls (8. November 2008)

> aber wer lieber denkt von einem affen abgestammt zu sein



Oh-mein-Gott! Wir haben einen Kreationisten in unserer Mitte D: Ich sehe mich gezwungen alle seine Beiträge die ich jemals lesen werde zu ignorieren ._."


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Urknall natürlich,
> aber heißt es jetzt das Weltraum oder der Weltraum, du verwirrst mich...^^


Und was war vor dem urknall? Darum gehts ja hier.


----------



## Haxxler (8. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Und was war vor dem urknall?


Nichts. Wenn dann war nicht etwas vor dem Urknall sondern parallel. Glaub ich zumindest ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> es gibt leute die von reinem herzen daran glauben und es auch ohne ihrem eigenem vorteil praedigen



Ein Mensch, kann niemals reinen Herzens sein, denn wäre es seine Natur so zu sein, so wäre er ein Engel! (Kann mich leider nicht daran erinnern, wer das mal gesagt hatte, ergo es ist ein Zitat)
Und der Glaube an eine Übergeordnete Entität, die uns erschaffen haben sollte ist gelinde gesagt... ein billiger Fluchtweg für all diejenigen deren Denkkapazität nicht ausreicht um es wirklich zu erklären...

Ich meine... eine 7-Days-Instant Earth Packung? Hallo? Wenn Gott alles erschaffen haben sollte, warum hat er z.B. Plutonium erschaffen? Krebs? HIV?
Warum sollte er das denn tun, wenn es ihn gäbe?

Ich halte mich da lieber an die Wissenschaft, die sagt mir wenigstens warum etwas so ist wie es ist und haut mir nicht das "Gott war es!" als Universal Erklärung für alles um die Ohren.
Und wenn du schon damit kommst, das es zuviele ungereimtheiten gäbe für die Theorie der Natürlichen Entwicklung... schonmal in die Bibel geschaut? Schonmal Fossilien begutachtet? Natürlich gibt es mehrere Varianten einer Art, jede ist perfekt an ihre jeweilige Umwelt angepasst oder wurde lediglich von Menschen an diesen ort gebracht und das sich einige Primaten zu heutigen Menschen entwickelt haben und andere nicht ist eben genau das... unsere Vorfahren haben sich an eine Umwelt und eine Situation angepasst und sich dadurch weiterentwickelt und eine Entwicklung dauert einige Jahrtausende und geht nicht mal eben in knapp 500 Jahren (vorher hat man kaum sowas erforscht, die Kirche hatte ihren Daumen darauf oder man war nicht weit genug entwickelt und erst mit dem beginn des 16. Jhd. und dem Beginn der Renaissance kam diese Forschung wieder sehr auf).


----------



## Manoroth (8. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das ist eine falsche denkweise.
> die kirche SOLLTE hoffnung und guete ausbreiten,aber wurde leider fuer die oben genannten zwecke MISSBRAUCHT.
> es gibt leute die von reinem herzen daran glauben und es auch ohne ihrem eigenem vorteil praedigen



dazu fällt mir spontan das ein


----------



## jatax (8. November 2008)

Jemand von Euch schon mal die Bibel gelesen? Buch Genesis? Erschaffung der Erde und des Himmels?
Ist doch ganz einfach die Antwort!


----------



## chopi (8. November 2008)

Unintelegent Design ist zwar nur eine Parodie auf die richtigen Religionen,doch finde ich das garnicht so abwegig.
Passt zwar nicht 100% zum Thema,ich wollte es trotzdem mal in die Runde werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Oh-mein-Gott! Wir haben einen Kreationisten in unserer Mitte D: Ich sehe mich gezwungen alle seine Beiträge die ich jemals lesen werde zu ignorieren ._."


versteh ich nicht

wie gesagt die darvin-theorie basiert auf *es gab nen zufall,dan noch einen und dann noch 100000000000000000 und dan gab es die welt wie sie heute ist*


----------



## Worry (8. November 2008)

Wir Menschen suchen immer Gründe für etwas. Vllt. ist das ja ein ganz falscher Ansatz um die ganze Suppe zu erfassen. Aber wenn das so ist, dann muss die Diskusion hier leider enden, weil wir dann alle keine Möglichkeit haben es weiterzudenken.


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

ich habe grad so nen gedanken:
vielleicht versuchen die menschen sich alles *wissenschafftlich* zu erklaeren,weil sie angst vor unheimlichen/im grunde unerklaerbaren sachen haben


----------



## Varghoud (9. November 2008)

Ich glaube an den Urknall und Darwins Theorie.
Wenn Leute allerdings meinen, das sei nicht so geschehen, dann soll man das aber auch akzeptieren.

Gegenüber Kreatonisten und Scientologisten habe ich allerdings keine Toleranz, weil ihre Theorien einfach nur lächerlich und absurd sind. Bitte - wir wurden vor 75 Millionen Jahren in einen Vulkan gesteckt und dann in die Luft gesprengt? An so einen billig zusammengeschusterten Sci-Fi-Kram glauben tatsächlich alle Anhänger von Scientology. 
Und dass die Erde erst 6000 Jahre alt ist, laut den Kreationisten, ist wohl auch lächerlich. 

Und mir ist es übrigens ziemlich egal, dass ich von Affen abstamme. Wenn jemand behauptet, das seie eine Schande, von Tieren abzustammen, der ist wohl nur arrogant und betrachtet sich wohl als Herrenrasse Mensch. Denn schlussendlich sind wir auch Tiere, wenn auch welche, die mit zuviel Intelligenz "gesegnet" sind, und das sich leider im Laufe der Jahrtausende oft ins Negative gedreht hat.


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

ach egal,man kann die darvinisten nicht umstimmen also habt bitte im gegensatz zu meinem vorposter die toleranz gegenueber den leuten die an gott glauben keine bemerkungen zu machen die einen kraenken koennen


----------



## Zorkal (9. November 2008)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "An Gott glauben" und "Den letzten Schuss nicht gehört haben".Die Kreationisten haben circa 0.2 wirkliche Argumente die ihre These stützen während Befürworter der Evolutionstheorie wirkliche Belege für ihre Theorien haben(Fossilien z..

Ich persönlich glaube übrigens daran das irgendwas übernatürliches den Urknall verursacht hat und seitdem alles den Zufall überlassen hat.


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "An Gott glauben" und "Den letzten Schuss nicht gehört haben".Die Kreationisten haben circa 0.2 wirkliche Argumente die ihre These stützen während Befürworter der Evolutionstheorie wirkliche Belege für ihre Theorien haben(Fossilien z..
> 
> Ich persönlich glaube übrigens daran das irgendwas übernatürliches den Urknall verursacht hat und seitdem alles den Zufall überlassen hat.


mal so ne frage:
wie schatzt ihr das die ueberreste des missing links verschwanden?
und 2.
wie beweist man das die annahmen ueber die fosilien stimmen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. November 2008)

Zu deiner ersten Frage: Guck dir Amerikaner an, da ist das Missing Link... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu 2tens schon allein die Existenz von Fossilien negiert jegliche Biblische Annahme...

Oder willst du mir jetzt dann weiß machen, die Fossilien wären alle gefälscht?


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Zu deiner ersten Frage: Guck dir Amerikaner an, da ist das Missing Link...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


why? da steht nicht das es keine fosilien gab Oo


----------



## Zorkal (9. November 2008)

Das steht aber wörtlich interpretiert drinne das die Erde erst 6000 Jahre Alt ist und Fossilien sind deutlich älter.


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

kann man doch nicht wissen keiner hat zugesehen


----------



## Zorkal (9. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

ober ich glaub trotzdem nicht an all die zufalle uns erschaften


----------



## Night falls (9. November 2008)

Ich hab doch schon vorher im Thread gesagt, dass man den Affen ignorieren sollte xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Ich hab doch schon vorher im Thread gesagt, dass man den Affen ignorieren sollte xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielen dank fuer die nette bezeichnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. November 2008)

Am Anfang war der Admin...


----------



## Rechtschreib-Freack (9. November 2008)

An Gott.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mal so ne frage:
> wie schatzt ihr das die ueberreste des missing links verschwanden?
> und 2.
> wie beweist man das die annahmen ueber die fosilien stimmen?



Was meinst du mit "missing links verschwanden"? Wurden die geklaut? Von den Japanern? Aber warum wurden dann nicht nicht der Markt von Missing Links made in Japan überflutet? Oder vielleicht sollte man den verschwundenen Link doch lieber in Hyrule suchen?
Und welchen Missing Link meinst du überhaupt? Den Uraffen oder den zwischen Reptilien und Vögeln? Oder zwischen Reptiliten und Säugetieren?

Zum zweiten Punkt: Nun, zuerst mal einmal gibt natürlich die Schichten der Erdkruste. Je tiefer, desto älter. Dann noch die Radio-Carbon Methode.
Und wenn du sagst dass es kein Tier gibt, dass sich seit der Geschichtsschreibung kein Tier verändert hat muss ich dir entschieden widersprechen. Schau dir doch die Tier- und Pflanzenzucht an. Gut, da könnte man jetzt dass das ja vom Menschen gemacht wurde, aber die Zucht bedient sich trotzdem den Mechanismen der Evolution oder Vererbung.
Und es muss kein Überwesen geben. Die Lebensumstände ändern sich ständig und ein perfekt angepasstes Lebewesen wäre dann eben nicht mehr perfekt angepasst.
Und da ich gerade "Die Insel" gesehen habe, ich für meinen Teil will nicht von einem intelligenten Wesen erschaffen worden, denn wer weiß wozu wir erschaffen wurden.

Urknall und Evolution negieren allerdings nicht die Existenz eines Schöpferwesens. Ich für meinen Teil glaube zwar nicht daran, aber was vor dem Urknall war weiß ja sowieso keiner.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ...



Du bist 12 (!!!) Jahre alt und glaubst allen Ernstes, dass Du Dir deine Meinung selbst gebildet hast? (Kam zumindest für mich so rüber) Ich bin mir zu 99,391836523% sicher, dass dir deine religiösen Phantasien (Oh ja, nichts anderes sind sie) von deinem sozialen Umfeld eingetrichtert wurden. Bei einem jungen Menschen wie Dir, ist das absolut kein Problem.

Ich zum Beispiel hatte in meiner Erziehung rein garnichts mit Gott zu tun. Weder hat man mir gesagt "Hey, da ist jemand. Bete zu ihm, dann gehts Dir gut!" noch sagte man mir "Wenn Dir jemand sagt, da gibt es einen Gott, dann lügt er.".

Und was wurde aus mir? Ein Atheist, und ich bin verdammt froh darüber.

Der Anteil von Atheisten, die erst später im Leben "zu Gott finden/fanden" ist im Vergleich zu denen, die den "Glauben an Gott" verloren haben/verlieren, verschwindend gering.

Geb einem Kind die Wahl, aus Glaube und Nicht-Glaube zu wählen, WENN er dazu fähig ist, sich seine eigene Meinung zu bilden, so wählt er das zweite. Bestimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_________

So, genug geredet. Zeit zu ster ... erm, ne das war was anderes.


----------



## Night falls (10. November 2008)

Ach, dragon1 ist erst 12 Jahre alt... Dann verzeihe ich ihm seine Naivität nochmal^^ Hab mir auch kaum vorstellen können, dass ein Erwachsener/Jugendlicher in unseren Breiten ein solches Weltverständnis besitzen könnte. Ich wette in ein paar Jahren ist er von dieser fundamentalistischen verbohrten Meinung weg und ein gemäßigter Christ / Atheist.


----------



## anel69anel (10. November 2008)

Hätte nicht erwartet das so viele NICHT an Gott glauben, überrascht mich sehr.


----------



## Kangrim (10. November 2008)

Nein ich glaube nicht an Gott. Urknall? Vieleicht. Vieleicht bilde ich mir auch nur meine und eure Existenz ein. Aber wenn ich mir diese existenzen einbilde...Wer bin ich das ich mir sowas einbilden kann? Hab keine große lust mir über sowas Gedanken zu machen.^^


----------



## MirFälltNixEin (10. November 2008)

Ich glaub daran, dass der Name des Threaderstellers ganz perverse Sachen suggeriert.


----------



## Manoroth (10. November 2008)

<---- glaubt net an gott und hats nie getan.

die urknall theorie finde cih noch relativ plausiebel, da ich iwo ma gehört habe, das sich auf der venus langsam auch leben entwickelt(erst bakterien etc und das in so ner "nebel"schicht aba immerhin leben)

die fossilien etc sprechen auch dafür (sammle leidenschaftlich solche sachn^^)

falls es überhaupt ne übergeordnete intelligenz (so ne art gott aba ganz sciher net der gott der kirche) dann hat die bestenfalls den urknall "ausgelöst" und guckt ev zu und amüsiert sich köstlich (sims deluxe^^)


----------



## MirFälltNixEin (10. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> falls es überhaupt ne übergeordnete intelligenz



Also bitte! Jede Intelligenz, die dazu in der Lage ist, sich die Deutsche Grammatik anzueigenen, ist der deinen schon um Welten übergeordnet.


----------



## Manoroth (11. November 2008)

MirFälltNixEin schrieb:


> Also bitte! Jede Intelligenz, die dazu in der Lage ist, sich die Deutsche Grammatik anzueigenen, ist der deinen schon um Welten übergeordnet.



naja hab nur kb mich da iwie zu konzentriern^^ und solange mans lesen kann reichts auch

und der thread is auch net für rechtschreibe flames sondern um übers genannte thema zu diskutiern


----------



## BimmBamm (11. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> die urknall theorie finde cih noch relativ plausiebel, da ich iwo ma gehört habe, das sich auf der venus langsam auch leben entwickelt(erst bakterien etc und das in so ner "nebel"schicht aba immerhin leben)



Der Urknall und Evolution sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Belege für den Urknall gibt es (Ausdehnung des Universums etwa oder das "Geräusch"); ebenso wie eine Vielzahl von Belegen für die Evolution. 

Zum Alter der Erde (Wissenschaft vs. Kreationismus):

a) Baumringe lassen sich zählen. Manche Bäume sind älter als das, was sich da irgendwelche Wirrköpfe aus der Bibel errechnen.
b) Korallenriffe wachsen in bestimmbaren Zeiträumen (Schichten). Auch diese weisen auf eine sehr viel ältere Erde hin.
c) Eisbohrkerne an den Polen (die Schichten bilden sich ähnlich den Baumringen) beweisen ein hohes Alter der Erde (die Schichten in der Antarktis sind mehrere hunderttausend Jahre alt).
d) Verschiedene radioaktive Materialien mit relativ geringer Halbwertzeit (was von ein paar Tausend bis ganz vielen Tausend Jahren bedeutet), die sich im Labor nachbilden lassen, kommen merkwürdigerweise in der Natur nicht vor - was die Annahme sehr nahelegt, daß sie nur deshalb nicht vorkommen, weil sie bereits verfallen sind. Die in der Natur existierenden radioaktiven Stoffe haben sehr lange Halbwertszeiten.

Zu manchen Mißverständnissen der Evolutionslehre: Anhand der Fossilfunde kann man nachvollziehen, daß eine Entwicklung stattgefunden hat (immer kompliziertere Mechanismen). Neuartenbildung kann ebenso wie Anpassungen in der Natur beobachtet werden (siehe hierzu http://www.u-helmich.de/bio/evo/03/32.html ). 

"Survival of the fittest" heißt *nicht* "Überleben des Stärkeren", sondern "Überleben des Bestangepassten" (siehe auch hier wieder das Beispiel der "Darwin-Finken" und die Vermeidung zwischenartlicher Konkurrenz, die das Überleben mehrerer Arten auf kleinem Raum ermöglicht). Eine Art, die alle anderen verdrängt, wird letztlich selbst zugrunde gehen, weil die Nahrung ausgeht (der dumme Mensch bastelt seit Jahrhunderten daran).

Die Evolutionstheorie behauptet *nicht*, daß der Mensch vom Affen abstamme (das Märchen kramen die Kreationisten immer wieder raus, wenn sie einen kindischen Versuch starten, die Evolutionstheorie lächerlich zu machen - und damit nur zeigen, daß sie von der Sache, die sie angreifen wollen, keine Ahnung haben). Mensch und Affe haben denselben Vorfahren (was dank Gentechnologie mittlerweile auch sehr gut nachvollziehbar ist). Das "Missing Link" ist nicht etwa die Zwischenform zwischen Affe und Mensch, sondern die "Urform", aus der sich sowohl Mensch und Affe entwickelt haben. 

Die Wissenschaft erklärt noch lange nicht alles. Die Religion erklärt genau gar nichts (wirft dafür aber wieder eine Menge Fragen mehr auf, die sich viele Blindgläubige aber lieber gar nicht erst stellen). Es ist sicherlich möglich, daß hinter dem ganzen Chaos eine "höhere Macht" steckt - verlassen würde ich mich nicht darauf. Es ist auch möglich, daß das Universum eben erst gerade so wie es ist entstanden ist - das ist genauso unbeweisbar wie ein sich nicht einmischender "Gott".


----------



## anel69anel (11. November 2008)

MirFälltNixEin schrieb:


> Ich glaub daran, dass der Name des Threaderstellers ganz perverse Sachen suggeriert.



Schonmal gehört das es in Bosnien den namen: " ANEL " gibt?
Aber ich weiß, das mit " 69 " irritert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soll es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe


----------



## LordofDemons (15. November 2008)

ich glaube an ein höheres wesen aber nicht an einen "Verein" der einen abgesandten dieses wesens beherbergt und durchfüttert -.-.

Also Gott is geil aber seine Fanclubs sind scheiße


----------



## fathril (15. November 2008)

Ich stell mir immer eine Frage bei Religion...
Warum unternimmt Gott nix?! Wir töten uns selber und nehmen gleich noch ein paar andere "Schöpfungen" mit und Gott kratzt das gar nicht.
Jetzt kommt wahrscheinlich wieder das Argument wenn dein Kind Skateboard fährt dann hüllst du es doch auch nicht in Watte sondern lässt ihn seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln....aber irgendwann is doch Schluß oder?Man lässt sein Kind ja auch nicht mit einer geladenen Pistole spielen aber das tut die Menschheit ja zurzeit(Kriege,Treibhauseffekt etc.).
Deswegen denke ich dass die Existenz von Leben einfach nur Zufall ist und egal wie gering die Chance ist solange sie da ist kann es passieren!
Oder wir sind ein Experiment was schiefgegangen ist dann ist Gott aber ganz und gar nicht perfekt.


----------



## Haxxler (15. November 2008)

http://www.prosieben.de/service/tvprogramm...amp;id=20261886

Die Aliens werden ihm bestimmt sagen wer oder wie das Universum entstanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reich-Ranicki wird sich glaub ich heute Abend die Kugel geben...


----------



## russka360 (16. November 2008)

Also für mich steht ganz klar fest das es einen Gott gibt weil man vieles nicht erklären kann dafür ist unserer menschlicher verstand zu klein und diese theroin das wir von affen oder so sind ist voll banae weil schon seit über 2000 Jahren affen affen wsind und menschen menschen und man hat herausgefunden das der mond sich jedes jahr um 1cm von uns entfernt üngefähr und jetzt rechnet das mal nach wenn das 30000000jahre zürück dann wäre es hier tag nacht tag nacht und man hat auch festgestellt das wenn man reptilen in ein behälter tut mit viel sauerstoff werden sie immer großer für mich ist ganz eideutig das es gott gibt und das wir alle sünder sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Reich-Ranicki wird sich glaub ich heute Abend die Kugel geben...


jep das denk ich auch^^

mir wird der mann aber immer symphatischer^^


----------



## Night falls (16. November 2008)

russka360 schrieb:


> Also für mich steht ganz klar fest das es einen Gott gibt weil man vieles nicht erklären kann dafür ist unserer menschlicher verstand zu klein und diese theroin das wir von affen oder so sind ist voll banae weil schon seit über 2000 Jahren affen affen wsind und menschen menschen und man hat herausgefunden das der mond sich jedes jahr um 1cm von uns entfernt üngefähr und jetzt rechnet das mal nach wenn das 30000000jahre zürück dann wäre es hier tag nacht tag nacht und man hat auch festgestellt das wenn man reptilen in ein behälter tut mit viel sauerstoff werden sie immer großer für mich ist ganz eideutig das es gott gibt und das wir alle sünder sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oha, Dragon1 hat sich extra nen Smurf gemacht um seinen Blödsinn zu unterstützen - herzlichen Glückwunsch ^_^


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2008)

russka360 schrieb:


> Also für mich steht ganz klar fest das es einen Gott gibt weil man vieles nicht erklären kann dafür ist unserer menschlicher verstand zu klein und diese theroin das wir von affen oder so sind ist voll banae weil schon seit über 2000 Jahren affen affen wsind und menschen menschen und man hat herausgefunden das der mond sich jedes jahr um 1cm von uns entfernt üngefähr und jetzt rechnet das mal nach wenn das 30000000jahre zürück dann wäre es hier tag nacht tag nacht und man hat auch festgestellt das wenn man reptilen in ein behälter tut mit viel sauerstoff werden sie immer großer für mich ist ganz eideutig das es gott gibt und das wir alle sünder sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


grad gelesen geiler text viele rechtschreiPfehler unzo gut isn schwachsinnstext aber das is ok fürn twink von dragon1


----------



## Haxxler (17. November 2008)

Der Thread erheitert einen doch immer wieder aufs neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (17. November 2008)

russka360 schrieb:


> Also für mich steht ganz klar fest das es einen Gott gibt weil man vieles nicht erklären kann dafür ist unserer menschlicher verstand zu klein ...



deiner vielleicht


----------



## Trelan (17. November 2008)

Jaaaa.... schlagt Euch... zofft Euch........

Für mich gibt es einen Gott... erlebbar, erfahrbar...
Beweise? Habe ich nicht nötig... mein Leben ist mir Beweis genug....
Und hey... wie kommt man darauf, die Bibel würde sagen die Erde sei nur etwa 6000 Jahre alt? Steht da nirgends drin...
Vielleich  waren es Millionen von Jahren? Na und? Ist das wichtig? Warum?
Für mich spielt es KEINE Rolle, wie die Erde letztendlich entstanden ist (vor allem das Leben darauf)... wobei mir die Urknall-Theoretiker und Darwinisten KEINE Beweise liefern und damit letztenendes auch bei ihnen alles eine Glaubensfrage ist (obwohl sie sich ja auch hier im Forum gerade darüber aufregen). 
Ich persönlich glaube z.B. auch nicht an die Adam und Eva Geschichte... wenngleich ich mir sicher bin, dass Gott alles Leben (wie auch immer) geschaffen hat.


----------



## Caveman1979 (17. November 2008)

Ich glaube nicht an Gott!

Das leben wie es ist,ist von allein entstanden den einzigsten Fehler den es gemacht hat ist das es den Menschen auf den Planeten gelassen hat wobei der fehler ja nicht an der entwicklung lag sondern einfach am verhalten der Kreatur!

Beispiel ein Tier tötet nur aus Instinkt und nicht aus Lust am töten!

Ich verachte nicht Leute die an Gott glauben,an ihrgendetwas muss man sich ja vesthalten dennoch ist es nicht richtig im Namen vom Glauben in den Krieg zuziehn um ausreden zuhaben für das gemetzel.

Was noch mit der weiter Entwicklung ist fast jedes Leben entwickelt sich weiter nur der Mensch hängt fest,Warum wohl?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. November 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Beispiel ein Tier tötet nur aus Hunger und nicht aus Lust am töten!



Das stimmt mal so wie du es geschrieben hast überhaupt nicht.

Löwen töten die Nachkommen anderer Löwen, Schimpansen rotten gerne mal andere Schimpansengruppen aus und schon mal eine Katze gesehen die mit einer Maus spielt?

Und zu der Frage wie man auf die 6000 Jahre kommt. Soweit ich das verstanden habe entnimmt das der Ahnenfolge ab Adam/Eva, die ja in der bibel glaube ich relativ ausführlich beschreiben ist.


----------



## russka360 (17. November 2008)

das leben ist von gott gegeben und wenn die zeit kommt nimmt er dir es wieder alle die andere meinung sind werden später besseren überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (17. November 2008)

Ich finds irgendwie krass das manche immernoch in so einer ängstlichen Welt leben und sich die ganze Zeit vorstellen, dass es jemanden oder etwas gibt das einen auslöschst oder in die "Hölle" schickt nur weil man nicht so lebt wie es ein albernes Buch vorschreibt... Ich könnte mich ja evtl. mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass man sagt ein Gott hat den Urknall in die Wege geleitet oder so aber wie kann man denn z.b. ernsthaft behaupten die Erde sei erst ein paar Tausend Jahre alt und dass Dinosaurier zusammen mit den Menschen gelebt haben? Ich mein wenn man doch nur ein bisschen logisch denkt muss einem doch klar sein, dass z.B. niemals einer ein Schiff bauen kann auf dem von JEDEM Tier dieser Erde, zwei Stück platz haben und die dann über so ne Flut tuckern... Also ehrlich Leute. Glaube ist ja schön und gut wenn es einen glücklich macht aber bitte nehmt nicht alles so ernst was in dem Buch steht oder ein alter Mann in einer Kirche euch weismachen will.


----------



## Caveman1979 (17. November 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das stimmt mal so wie du es geschrieben hast überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Löwen töten die Nachkommen anderer Löwen, Schimpansen rotten gerne mal andere Schimpansengruppen aus und schon mal eine Katze gesehen die mit einer Maus spielt?
> 
> Und zu der Frage wie man auf die 6000 Jahre kommt. Soweit ich das verstanden habe entnimmt das der Ahnenfolge ab Adam/Eva, die ja in der bibel glaube ich relativ ausführlich beschreiben ist.




verstehst du nicht den sinn dieser anspielung oder tötet der Löwe die nachkommen aus purer Lust?
er tötet weil er es muss um seine Gene weiter zugeben und nicht aus ich mache mal  und die katze spielt mit der maus auch nicht aus lust am töten sondern um die fähigkeiten zuerlernen (also ich habe noch nicht gesehn  das ne katze zur maus hin ist und sagte handy her und dann sie umgelegt hat!)

Tiere töten nicht aus Lust am töten (schon gar nicht aus habgier oder ähnlich niederen beweggründen sie töten um zuüberleben)

Nun nenne mir den grund warum der Mensch einen anderen Mensch tötet?Vergiß dabei nicht das der Mensch ein hirn besitzt und es auch meistens einsetzt also kein jagdinstinkt wie bei tieren.


----------



## Trelan (17. November 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Tiere töten nicht aus Lust am töten(schon gar nicht aus habgier oder ähnlich niederen beweggründen sie töten um zuüberleben)




Ok... noch nie gesehen, wie ein Marder durch nen Hühnerstall zieht, oder? Tötet alles... frisst es nicht, jagt es nicht...

Soviel dazu.

Und noch was anders... jeder der an Evolution "glaubt" sollte nicht maulen, wenn z.B. die Wale aussterben usw... ist nur richtig so, denn nur der Starke überlebt... natürliche Auslese....


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. November 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> verstehst du nicht den sinn dieser anspielung oder tötet der Löwe die nachkommen aus purer Lust?



Hmm, im Grunde habe ich nur gesagt, dass dein Satz "Tiere töten nur aus Hunger" nicht stimmt. Und das hast du ja auch selbst bestätigt.

Ich erkläre mich hiermit zum zum Sieger dieses Wortwechsels und ziehe mich ungeschlagen aus demselben zurück.


----------



## Trelan (17. November 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ich erkläre mich hiermit zum zum Sieger dieses Wortwechsels und ziehe mich ungeschlagen aus demselben zurück.




lol     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (17. November 2008)

ich glaube an gott und an dem urknall.es muss irgendwas mit logischem verbunden sein.gott und der urknall ist einfach für mich logisch


----------



## Minastirit (17. November 2008)

Gott aka blizzard hat diese welt erstellt damit wir ihr game kaufen können. Punkt schluss aus ..

Also ich glaub an den Urknall .. das es ein Wesen gibt das mächtiger als alles andere ist kommt mir wie ein sci-fi film vor.
Wenn es Gott wirklich gibt frage ich mich wiso er soviel leid und unheil er über die Welt bringt. 

Bzw wer glaubt noch alles an die Southpark Theorie? Wir sind eine Fernseh Serie aus dem Weltall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kheltaras (17. November 2008)

also gott is ja schon scheisse...

HAIL SATAN!


----------



## Junkman (17. November 2008)

Kheltaras schrieb:


> also gott is ja schon scheisse...
> 
> HAIL SATAN!


/signed
/reported


----------



## Kheltaras (17. November 2008)

nanana das ist nur eine meinung...
mein lieber herr gesangsverein ich glaub mein hamster bohnert


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. November 2008)

hmm irgendwie seit ihr komisch ihr macht ziemlichen radau^^


----------



## Vreen (17. November 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> ich glaube an gott und an dem urknall.es muss irgendwas mit logischem verbunden sein.gott und der urknall ist einfach für mich logisch




der dativ ist dem genetiv sein tod was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (18. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Und noch was anders... jeder der an Evolution "glaubt" sollte nicht maulen, wenn z.B. die Wale aussterben usw... ist nur richtig so, denn nur der Starke überlebt... natürliche Auslese....



Und wieder dieser Blödsinn (siehe meine Auflistung von Verständnisfehlern auf der vorherigen Seite): "Survival of the fittest" ist nicht "nur der Starke überlebt"; sondern der "Bestangepasste überlebt" - das hat nichts mit "Ausrottung" einer Art zu tun (wobei sich die übergeordnete Art meist selbst die Nahrung nimmt und ebenfalls ausstirbt - eben schlecht angepasst); sondern mit "Gleichgewicht". Ein exemplarisches Beispiel ist das Amazonas-Gebiet mit Tausenden von Arten mit jeweils verhältnismäßig geringer Population, wodurch ein perfektes Gleichgewicht entsteht. Bevor hier jemand Kritik an der Evolutionslehre übt, sollte er zumindest ein ganz klein wenig von der Materie wissen und eventuell mal in ein Fachbuch schauen.

Zu dem "errechneten" Alter der Erde anhand der Bibel: Der Wälzer listet seitenweise Stammbäume seit Adam + Eva auf (nicht selten haben da unsere Vorfahren angeblich gleich 140 Jahre auf dem Buckel gehabt). Die "Wortwörtlichen", die an den absoluten Wahrheitsgehalt der Bibel glauben, nehmen das als Maßstab für ihre Schwurbeleien. Interessant ist übrigens, wie erstaunt manche "Leicht-Gläubigen" reagieren, wenn sie mit manchen Inhalten der Schwarte konfrontiert werden (so ist es z. B. untersagt, Kleidung aus zwei verschiedenen Materialien zu tragen).


----------



## Caveman1979 (18. November 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Hmm, im Grunde habe ich nur gesagt, dass dein Satz "Tiere töten nur aus Hunger" nicht stimmt. Und das hast du ja auch selbst bestätigt.
> 
> Ich erkläre mich hiermit zum zum Sieger dieses Wortwechsels und ziehe mich ungeschlagen aus demselben zurück.



um es kurz zu machen ja in dieser Hinsicht habe ich mich nicht so klar ausgedrückt!

muss es nächstesmal verständlicher schreiben und zusehn das jeder satz auch von jedem einzeller verstanden wird,werde narürlich gleich noch verbesserungen vornehmen


----------



## Roennie (18. November 2008)

Ein höheres Wesen und ein Leben nach dem Tod sind schöne gedanken, aber man sollte versuchen realistisch zu bleiben: Es existiert keine höhere Ordnung die unsere schritte plant/lenkt und wer stirbt der wird nirgendwo weiterleben. (sorry wenn topic verfehlt OO)


----------



## Vreen (18. November 2008)

guckt man sich erde und weltall genau an gibts keine ordnung und auch keine gerechtigkeit, um bei diesem sehr menschlichen begriff zu bleiben,
also einen ordnenden und richtenden geist im hintergrund zu sehen sagt ausschliesslich was über denjenigen aus der es so sieht,
nämlich das er sehr esoterisch veranlagt ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. November 2008)

ich würd mal sagen ich glaub an Uri Gellar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie krass das manche immernoch in so einer ängstlichen Welt leben und sich die ganze Zeit vorstellen, dass es jemanden oder etwas gibt das einen auslöschst oder in die "Hölle" schickt nur weil man nicht so lebt wie es ein albernes Buch vorschreibt... Ich könnte mich ja evtl. mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass man sagt ein Gott hat den Urknall in die Wege geleitet oder so aber wie kann man denn z.b. ernsthaft behaupten die Erde sei erst ein paar Tausend Jahre alt und dass Dinosaurier zusammen mit den Menschen gelebt haben? Ich mein wenn man doch nur ein bisschen logisch denkt muss einem doch klar sein, dass z.B. niemals einer ein Schiff bauen kann auf dem von JEDEM Tier dieser Erde, zwei Stück platz haben und die dann über so ne Flut tuckern... Also ehrlich Leute. Glaube ist ja schön und gut wenn es einen glücklich macht aber bitte nehmt nicht alles so ernst was in dem Buch steht oder ein alter Mann in einer Kirche euch weismachen will.


da gabs mal so nen spruch
deshalb sind die dinos ausgestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Roennie schrieb:


> Ein höheres Wesen und ein Leben nach dem Tod sind schöne gedanken, aber man sollte versuchen realistisch zu bleiben: Es existiert keine höhere Ordnung die unsere schritte plant/lenkt und wer stirbt der wird nirgendwo weiterleben. (sorry wenn topic verfehlt OO)


hmm.... wer sagt das dich keiner gezwungen hat so zu denken?


----------



## russka360 (18. November 2008)

Ja macht nur eure Witze aber iergendwann holt euch das leben ein und ihr werdet nochma drüber nachdenken jetzt oder im geistlichen no fun jungs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. November 2008)

Da hab ich jetzt aber Angst vor dem großen Fegefeuer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das einzige was dem Fegefeuer nahe kommt in dieser Welt, ist irgendwann der Atomare Vernichtungsschlag, wenn sich alle Nationen um die letzten verbliebenden natürlichen Ressourcen (insbesondere Öl) kloppen...


----------



## BimmBamm (19. November 2008)

russka360 schrieb:


> Ja macht nur eure Witze aber iergendwann holt euch das leben ein und ihr werdet nochma drüber nachdenken jetzt oder im geistlichen no fun jungs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Russka360" mag nur ein dummer Troll sein, aber seine Antwort ist das Paradebeispiel, warum man nicht "tiefgläubig" und gleichzeitig ein Menschenfreund sein kann. Niemand mit ein wenig Mitgefühl für seine Mitmenschen wäre darüber glücklich, daß nach dem Abbleben die "Nichtgläubigen" für 'alle Ewigkeiten' kaum vorstellbare Qualen erleiden müssen. Es gehört doch mehr als nur eine kleine Prise Sadismus dazu, später auf der Wolke denjenigen, die anderer Auffassung waren, beim Strecken auf der Folterbank zusehen zu dürfen. 
Kein mitfühlender Mensch könnte das Wissen ertragen, daß andere 'für alle Ewigkeiten' gefoltert werden, was den 'Himmel' für diese Menschen zur Folter machen würde (es sei denn, sie sind egoistisch, gleichgültig und opportunistisch und wollen die Ewigkeit genau mit diesen Personen verbringen - schöner 'Himmel'!). Der Gedanke an die Hölle widerspricht dem biblischen Gebot, den Nächsten zu lieben wie sich selbst (oder pragmatischer ausgedrückt: "Was Du nicht willst, das man Dir tu, das füge keinem anderem zu". Das kann man sogar noch umkehren: "Was Dir selbst getan werden soll, das tu auch dem Anderen!" Kombiniert in positiver Weise hat man dann das, was die sog. "Bibel" mit Nächstenliebe ausdrücken soll - was sich nicht mehr mit der Vorstellung einer "Hölle" vereinbaren lässt!).

Für alle Interessierten zwei Literaturtips:

1. Karl-Heinz Deschner[1]: Abermals krähte der Hahn - Eine kritische Kirchengeschichte[2]
Das einzige, was die Lektüre dem kritischen Hirn etwas verleidet, ist die offenkundige Polemik des Herrn Deschner, die in einem Sachbuch dieses Kalibers nicht notwendig wäre. Deschners Fakten sind nicht angreifbar (deswegen schiessen sich so ziemlich alle Deschner-Kritiker auf die Polemik und die weniger nachprüfbaren Stellen ein, ohne auch jemals ein brauchbares Gegenargument geliefert zu haben); was er dem Laien über das Christentum als ein "Sammelsurium zusammengeklauter Mythen" vermittelt, wird heute jedem Theologie-Studenten beigebracht. Viele schöne Propaganda-Lügen der Christenwerber werden hier ebenso wiederlegt (man beachte das Kapitel zur Kirche im dritten Reich) wie das allseits beliebte Dogma, daß der Glaube einen "besseren Menschen" aus den Leuten mache.
Deschner ist der wichtigste Religionskritiker nicht nur Deutschlands, dessen Hauptwerk "Die Kriminalgeschichte des Christentums"[3] aufgrund des hohen Alters des Autors wahrscheinlich unvollendet bleibt (die geradezu exzessive Quellen- und Faktenrecherche, die jeden halbwegs informierten Deschnerkritiker verstummen lässt, tragen ihren Teil zum langsamen Erscheinen der Bände bei). Der in vielen Bereichen engagierte Deschner ist Träger des "IHEU"-Awards[4] (warum gerade Atheisten und Agnostiker sich für eine "bessere Welt" einsetzen, sollte manchem in dieser Hinsicht untätigem Gläubigen zu denken geben) sowie des "Alternativen Büchner-Preises".

2. M. S. Salomon: Stollbergs Inferno[5]
Was ist, wenn man nach dem Tode tatsächlich in der von Christen-Fundamentalisten so geschätzten "Hölle" aufwacht? Für den Erzähler dieser wunderbaren Story kein Problem: Das sadistische Wesen, das sich anmaßt, aufgrund solcher Nichtigkeiten wie "Glauben" die "ewiglebenden Seelen" der Zweifler in andauernder unmenschlicher Folter zu verbannen, hat gestürzt zu werden! Auf der Odyssee durch die Höllenkreise begegnen ihm so illustre Gestalten wie Camus oder Satre, mit denen er sich seinen Weg bis zum Thron des Tyrannen freikämpft (und es ist mit Sicherheit keine große Überraschung für diejenigen, die sich halbwegs mit Philosophie auskennen, wer da auf dem Kaiserstuhl sitzt).
Schmidt-Salomons Roman ist mit Sicherheit eines der interessantesten Werke, das die neuere deutsche Literatur-Szene in letzter Zeit hervorgebracht hat. Leider ist das erzählerische Potential des Autors[6] begrenzt; mancher Denkanstoß wird mit dem Holzhammer herbeigeführt. Dennoch ist "Stollbergs Inferno" ein sehr witziges und unterhaltsames Werk, das leider (wie eigentlich immer) nur jene Leute lesen werden, die es nicht nötig hätten (deren Gegenargumentation dadurch jedoch gestärkt wird). "Inferno" ist die Groschenroman-Antwort auf "Sophies Welt"!

_"Am wenigsten widerstehen kann ich dem Zweifel. Ich bezweifle alles, selbst meinen Zweifel. Ich glaube wenig und auch das nicht ganz. Skepsis ist für mich keine der «schönen Künste », sondern Teil meiner Existenz.."_ K-H. Deschner

[1] http://www.deschner.info/
[2] http://www.amazon.de/Abermals-kr%C3%A4hte-...9815&sr=8-1
[3] http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_b?__mk_de...amp;x=0&y=0
[4] http://www.iheu.org/
[5] http://www.amazon.de/Stollbergs-Inferno-Mi...3404&sr=1-1
[6] http://www.schmidt-salomon.de/person.htm


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

russka360 schrieb:


> Ja macht nur eure Witze aber iergendwann holt euch das leben ein und ihr werdet nochma drüber nachdenken jetzt oder im geistlichen no fun jungs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Nachdenken" ist das richtige Wort, wer glaubt, der glaubt weil er es nicht anders kennt und weil er sich nicht die mühe macht *nachzudenken*.

Ein allmächtiger Mann/Gegenstand/Geruch soll mit dem Finger/metaphorischer Finger  auf etwas gezeigt und somit mal eben in die Existenz gerufen haben? Man stelle sich diese Szene vor:
"Haaa, ich bin gott und ich erschaffe nun" *poff* "Mensch!" *poff* "Tier" *poff* "HIV Virus".

Mal ganz ehrlich? Das willst du glauben? Ein unsichtbarer König über alles was lebt und "denkt", der nix besseres zu tun hat als dich und andere zu quälen? Tolle Vorstellung.

Der Mensch der nachdenkt beginnt zu hinterfragen statt blind zu glauben!


----------



## russka360 (19. November 2008)

LOL bin kein Troll ihr schigger ist eure sache ich hab euch es nur gesagt und sagt später nicht ich hätte euch nicht gewarhnt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

russka360 schrieb:


> LOL bin kein Troll ihr schigger ist eure sache ich hab euch es nur gesagt und sagt später nicht ich hätte euch nicht gewarhnt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es *gibt* kein später. Was tot ist, ist tot! Einfaches Beispiel: Wenn deine Augen kaputt sind dann siehst du nicht mehr, wenn dein Hirn kaputt ist dann denkst du nicht mehr.


----------



## BimmBamm (19. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> Es *gibt* kein später. Was tot ist, ist tot! Einfaches Beispiel: Wenn deine Augen kaputt sind dann siehst du nicht mehr, wenn dein Hirn kaputt ist dann denkst du nicht mehr.



Kurzer Denkanstoß dazu: Durch Psychopharmaka können Gefühle wie z. B. Liebe, Mitgefühl etc. komplett unterbunden werden (durch andere Drogen natürlich genauso). Wie können bestimmte Chemikalien, die unser Hirn (also ein rein körperliches Ding) beeinflußen, Zustände unterbinden, die allgemein der sogenannten "Seele" zugeordnet werden? 

Meiner Ansicht nach sollten wir nach den Ergebnissen der modernen (Hirn-)Forschung Abschied von dem Gedanken nehmen, daß "danach" noch irgend etwas passiert. Es wird wohl kaum geschehen, daß uns ein egozentrischer, rachsüchtiger und hinterhältiger "Gott" für das bestraft, was wir mit dem angeblich von ihm erhaltenen Verstand angestellt haben - das wäre so, als würden wir es der Katze übelnehmen, daß sie sich wie eine Katze verhält. Von einem "Schöpfer", der nach biblischen Vokabular als "allmächtig" und "allwissend" (was einschließt, daß es keinen freien Willen gibt und dieser "Gott" für alle Geschehnisse in der Welt mitverantwortlich ist) bezeichnet wird, könnte man dann auch ein wenig mehr Verständnis erwarten; zumal die Entwicklung menschlichen Verhaltens sehr vorhersehbar ist.


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

ok, ich habs derbst vereinfacht ausgedrückt ^^"


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2008)

Das hat doch eh keinen Sinn... Religiöse Fanatiker kann man nicht umstimmen...


----------



## RoyKeane (19. November 2008)

Urknall

etwas trifft sich, und alles was entsteht ist Liebe...

auch die Evolution ist bemerkenswert, da aus Einzellern durch Mutation der Zelle alles weitere wurde...bis zum Menschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (19. November 2008)

Solange sogar Kinder auf dieser Welt verhungern müssen und wir hier die Bananen z.B. wegschmeissen weil sie zu dunkel geworden sind kann man nicht an einen Gott glauben. Wer dies doch tut sollte es doch bitte mal erklären was ihn dazu bewegt. 

Und kommt mir nicht mit dem Spruch **Gottes Wege sind unergründlich** weil das ist eine faule Ausrede der Gläubigen.......


----------



## dragon1 (19. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> "Russka360" mag nur ein dummer Troll sein, aber seine Antwort ist das Paradebeispiel, warum man nicht "tiefgläubig" und gleichzeitig ein Menschenfreund sein kann. Niemand mit ein wenig Mitgefühl für seine Mitmenschen wäre darüber glücklich, daß nach dem Abbleben die "Nichtgläubigen" für 'alle Ewigkeiten' kaum vorstellbare Qualen erleiden müssen. Es gehört doch mehr als nur eine kleine Prise Sadismus dazu, später auf der Wolke denjenigen, die anderer Auffassung waren, beim Strecken auf der Folterbank zusehen zu dürfen.
> Kein mitfühlender Mensch könnte das Wissen ertragen, daß andere 'für alle Ewigkeiten' gefoltert werden, was den 'Himmel' für diese Menschen zur Folter machen würde (es sei denn, sie sind egoistisch, gleichgültig und opportunistisch und wollen die Ewigkeit genau mit diesen Personen verbringen - schöner 'Himmel'!). Der Gedanke an die Hölle widerspricht dem biblischen Gebot, den Nächsten zu lieben wie sich selbst (oder pragmatischer ausgedrückt: "Was Du nicht willst, das man Dir tu, das füge keinem anderem zu". Das kann man sogar noch umkehren: "Was Dir selbst getan werden soll, das tu auch dem Anderen!" Kombiniert in positiver Weise hat man dann das, was die sog. "Bibel" mit Nächstenliebe ausdrücken soll - was sich nicht mehr mit der Vorstellung einer "Hölle" vereinbaren lässt!).


du kennst dich ja mal aus und irgendwie geb ich dir recht



russka360 schrieb:


> LOL bin kein Troll ihr schigger ist eure sache ich hab euch es nur gesagt und sagt später nicht ich hätte euch nicht gewarhnt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


paradebeispiel des falschverstehers/doppelmoral


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

> Solange sogar Kinder auf dieser Welt verhungern müssen und wir hier die Bananen z.B. wegschmeissen weil sie zu dunkel geworden sind kann man nicht an einen Gott glauben. Wer dies doch tut sollte es doch bitte mal erklären was ihn dazu bewegt.
> 
> Und kommt mir nicht mit dem Spruch **Gottes Wege sind unergründlich** weil das ist eine faule Ausrede der Gläubigen.......



Also... des ist ja mal ein Quatsch.... 
Du versuchst klar zu machen, dass wenn die Menschen sich  nicht umeinander kümmern, dann Gott (der ja Deiner Meinung nach nicht existiert) dafür verantwortlich ist?
Was tust Du denn, dass es Deinem Nächsten besser geht? Und ich rede hier nicht mal von "Brot für die Welt", oder so... sondern einfach von Deinem Nachbarn, dem Penner in Deiner Stadt, den Kindern, die zu den Tafeln gehen und Weihnachtssüßigkeiten erst im Neuen Jahr bekommen, weil die Eltern es sich nicht leisten können?
Machst es Dir ein wenig leicht, oder?
Klar, alle Kriege sind von Gott angezettelt... Gott ist Schuld an HIV usw... und da Gott nicht eingreift, kann es ihn nicht geben... oh Mann...
Nein, denn laut Bibel hat der Mensch selbst die Verantwortung für sein tun... und laut Bibel ist der Mensch auch "böse von Jugend an" (ja, auch Du und ich).




> "Russka360" mag nur ein dummer Troll sein, aber seine Antwort ist das Paradebeispiel, warum man nicht "tiefgläubig" und gleichzeitig ein Menschenfreund sein kann



Lol... was es Du denn genommen? Ich bin tief gläubig... und ein Menschenfreund!!!
Das es immer einige "Trolle" gibt, ist überall so. Wer sagt denn, das es unter den Heiligen keine Narren gibt?
Ich finde "Russka360´s" Aussage auch voll daneben...

Aber eines habe ich selbst erlebt. Die Beziehung zu Gott, durch das Opfer von Jesus Christus verändert Menschen. Mein Leben hat sich um 180° gedreht.
Und hey, ich bin kein "fromemr" Spinner, der nur mit dem Gebetsbuch durch die Gegend läuft und Bibelverse zitiert... sondern ich stehe mit beiden Beinen fest im Leben, spiele WoW (obwohl es da Dämonen gibt^^... spiele sogar einen Hexenmeister *g*).. uns dennoch glaube ich an einen vergebenden, guten, aber auch rachsüchtigen Gott... Denn Vergebung und Gnade ist erst durch den Opfertod seines Sohnes möglich geworden...
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "welcher grausame Gott opfert seinen Sohn"-Scheiß... denn umgekehrt werden in Deutschland jährlich 130.000 Kinder abgetrieben...
Ich erwarte ja nicht, dass das jemand versteht... wie sagte schon Paulus:" Die Weisheit von Gott ist eine Torheit für die Menschen".


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Also... des ist ja mal ein Quatsch....
> Du versuchst klar zu machen, dass wenn die Menschen sich  nicht umeinander kümmern, dann Gott (der ja Deiner Meinung nach nicht existiert) dafür verantwortlich ist?
> Was tust Du denn, dass es Deinem Nächsten besser geht? Und ich rede hier nicht mal von "Brot für die Welt", oder so... sondern einfach von Deinem Nachbarn, dem Penner in Deiner Stadt, den Kindern, die zu den Tafeln gehen und Weihnachtssüßigkeiten erst im Neuen Jahr bekommen, weil die Eltern es sich nicht leisten können?
> Machst es Dir ein wenig leicht, oder?
> ...



Leider ist der großteil deiner aussagen einfach fernab der realität. Ich stell mich auch nicht hin und predige dir von Gandalf dem grauen, weil dinge die lange in einem irgendeinem buch stehen nunmal nicht plötzlich real werden.

btw werden nicht 130.000 kinder abgetrieben, schlimmstenfalls werden jährlich 130.000 föten abgetrieben, nicht in der lage zu denken, sich zu artikulieren oder auch nur bewusst nahrung aufzunehmen. Es ist nicht schön und auch nicht besonders appetitlich aber nichts was man mit kindesmord gleichstellen kann!

Und wie sage noch Johann Wolfgang von Goethe: Der Glaube ist nicht der Aufgang, sondern das Ende allen Wissens.


----------



## LónêWòlf (20. November 2008)

Also ich bin Anhänger der Theorie des Urknalls, wenn ich das mal fachlich ausdrücken darf.
Und ich bin mir sicher das es Auserirdische gibt sowie "Wesen" bzw. Erscheinungen die wir uns nicht erklären können.(zB. Engel, villeicht sind das Wesen die aus reiner Energie bestehen, wer weis).
Unser Gehirn kann ja gerade mal 3 Dimensionen warnehnem, die vierte (die Zeit), können wir nur messen aber sehen....
Aber das ist ja eh alles eine Illusion, Matrix hat uns ja aufgeklärt ^^

Edit: Ich glaube es war Trelan, der geschrieben hat "Wer an den Urknall glaubt der soll sich nicht beschweren das die Wale austerben, das ist nur gerecht, überleben des Sträkeren"

Ähm darf ich dich darauf hinweisen das du absoluten und kompletten Bull... (ihr wisst schon) geschrieben hast?
Es ist ein fehler in der Übersetzung es heißt nicht "Überleben des Stärkeren" sondern "Survivor of the Luckies" (ich hoffe ich habe das jetzt nicht falsch geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) also Überleben des Glücklichen bzw. Blück habenden.

Und alle die an einen bzw, mehreren Götter glauben.
Lasst uns Atheisten bitte in ruhe, denn als Atheist (nicht glaubender), ist man am wenigsten Akzeptiert (bestes Beispiel die heiß geliebt U.S.A).

Außerdem mal eine Frage auch an die Satan Fans hier? Wisst ihr wer Satan ist? Satan war einer der 13 Erzängel (war doch 13 oder?), und Sie hat gefragt "Gott warum tust du das?" und damit wurde Sie verdand. 

Außerdem ist die Bibel voller Fehler.(Ich habe sie mir mal durchgelesen)

Ich respektiere euren Glauben, lasst mich aber damit infrieden!

/paranoia an

Und ich bin mir sicher das Aliens auf unseren Planeten sind ^^

Ich frage mich was der Vatikan alles in ihren geheimen Bibliothecken versteck.........


----------



## Hollower (20. November 2008)

Urknall.

P.S.: "Das Weltraum"  schreiben meinen dann aber in echt alles so voll viel leichter und so als wir meinen so das wir uns schlagen würden an Kopf wenn drauf kommen was nie tun werden wir so. In echt alles so voll leicht so das nur voll Obersteber Wissenschaftschecker Männer und Aishen (so in weiße Kittehl mit Brielle) checken wie funktioniert und so.


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

Ich sag nur: Nehmt das Leben nicht zu ernst, ihr überlebt es sowieso nicht.


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Nehmt das Leben nicht zu ernst, ihr überlebt es sowieso nicht.



das sehen die christen anders Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. November 2008)

Die sind auch anderer Meinung was Enthaltsamkeit und Kinderkriegen angeht... ^^


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> das sehen die christen anders Oo


Wieso die Christen? Da ist ja soger der Sohn ihres Bosses krepiert. Wenn du das Leben nach dem tot meinst, tja dann wünsch ich denen viel Spass dort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wohl eher die Buddisten (oder wie man die schreibt) weil die werden ja recyclet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die sind auch anderer Meinung was Enthaltsamkeit und Kinderkriegen angeht... ^^



Mumpitz


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Und alle die an einen bzw, mehreren Götter glauben.
> Lasst uns Atheisten bitte in ruhe, denn als Atheist (nicht glaubender), ist man am wenigsten Akzeptiert (bestes Beispiel die heiß geliebt U.S.A).


Hey, niemand hat dich gezwungen hier mit zu diskutieren, oder?



> Außerdem mal eine Frage auch an die Satan Fans hier? Wisst ihr wer Satan ist? Satan war einer der 13 Erzängel (war doch 13 oder?), und Sie hat gefragt "Gott warum tust du das?" und damit wurde Sie verdand.


Wo hast Du DAS denn her?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Außerdem ist die Bibel voller Fehler.(Ich habe sie mir mal durchgelesen)


sicher, sicher...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw... Wer bestreitet, dass die Bibel fehlerhaft ist?



> Und ich bin mir sicher das Aliens auf unseren Planeten sind ^^


Nee, kann ich mir net vorstellen...
Grund:
Wenn es intelligentes Leben im All gebe, würden sie sich von uns fernhalten^^... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich frage mich was der Vatikan alles in ihren geheimen Bibliothecken versteck.........


ich mich auch...


btw... auch ich als gläubiger Christ kann und will nicht ausschließen, dass es "ausserridisches" Leben gibt.


----------



## dragon1 (20. November 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Und alle die an einen bzw, mehreren Götter glauben.
> Lasst uns Atheisten bitte in ruhe, denn als Atheist (nicht glaubender), ist man am wenigsten Akzeptiert (bestes Beispiel die heiß geliebt U.S.A).


das ist es ja auch.
keiner versucht euch von etwas zu ueberzeugen,doch uns christen wird alles um den kopf geworfen wie wir an etwas schuld sind, nen dreck glauben und ueberhaupt hinterm mond lebende wirrkoepfe sind


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Mumpitz



Jungfrau Maria? Mh? Die olle die nie genommen wurde und trotzdem nen Blag in die Welt gesetzt hat?

Gläubige sind wie Vegetarier... militant, herrschsüchtig und dominant... sie sind grundsätzlich ja immer die besseren Menschen, weil sie irgendwas anders machen als der Rest und weil sie ja so moralisch verantwortlich leben... und von wegen Christen versuchen nicht jemanden zu bekehren... genauso wie Vegetarier dauernd versuchen mir mein Lammrückensteak madig zu quasseln, so versuchen Christen ständig "auf ihre Seite zu ziehen"...

"Siehst du was geworden ist? DAS ist durch deine Gottlosigkeit passiert, glaube an Gott und er wird dich beschützen und dir helfen und dir wird kein Leid mehr geschehen..."


----------



## shadow24 (20. November 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> Ähm darf ich dich darauf hinweisen das du absoluten und kompletten Bull... (ihr wisst schon) geschrieben hast?
> Es ist ein fehler in der Übersetzung es heißt nicht "Überleben des Stärkeren" sondern "Survivor of the Luckies" (ich hoffe ich habe das jetzt nicht falsch geschrieben
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin zwar nicht gläubig,aber wenn einer so viel bull...(na du weisst schon) in einen einzigen post packt,krieg ich die Krise...
zu deinem "Survivor of the luckies"(hat das was mit einer bestimmten Zigarrettenmarke zu tun?):geh mal auf Seite 5 dieses threads und les dir die richtige Definition "Survivor of the fittest" von BimBam durch...
es gab laut Legende/Bibel oder was auch immer 7 Erzengel.und "Satan" hiess eigentlich Luzifer(lateinisch für Lichtbringer) und soll laut Glauben der schönste und prächtigste Engel gewesen sein,der ein Drittel der Heerscharen des Himmels hinter sich vereinigte und Gott stürzen wollte und ein Krieg im Himmel auslöste,welchen er verlor und daraufhin in die "Hölle" verbannt wurde...
und du willst mir allen Ernstes erkären,dass du die Bibel durchgelesen hast?????????so ein Schinken?ganz nebenbei,oder wie?


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Jungfrau Maria? Mh? Die olle die nie genommen wurde und trotzdem nen Blag in die Welt gesetzt hat?
> 
> Gläubige sind wie Vegetarier... militant, herrschsüchtig und dominant... sie sind grundsätzlich ja immer die besseren Menschen, weil sie irgendwas anders machen als der Rest und weil sie ja so moralisch verantwortlich leben... und von wegen Christen versuchen nicht jemanden zu bekehren... genauso wie Vegetarier dauernd versuchen mir mein Lammrückensteak madig zu quasseln, so versuchen Christen ständig "auf ihre Seite zu ziehen"...
> 
> "Siehst du was geworden ist? DAS ist durch deine Gottlosigkeit passiert, glaube an Gott und er wird dich beschützen und dir helfen und dir wird kein Leid mehr geschehen..."



[ironiemodus=an]
Genau.... alle Gläubigen sind so!!!!
Du kennst sicher auch gaaaaaaaaaaanz viele...  *lol*
[ironie-modus=aus]

Sicher, auch unter Gottes Bodenpersonal gibt es Dummköpfe, aber Du solltest mal überlegen, was Du hier schreibst. 
Den Christen wirfst Du Intoleranz vor, und dann so ein Text von Dir...

Damit machst Du Dich eher lächerlich... schade eigentlich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. November 2008)

Ich kenn genügend... ich war leider Gottes auf einer Katholischen Grundschule und wohne immernoch da nebenan... viele meiner Bekannten sind gläubig und viele versuchten mich schon oft zu bekehren und viele Leute die ich überhaupt nicht kenne, die nur erfahren haben ich sei nicht gläubig versuchten es sofort...


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

Ach ja, nach der Bibel sind wir sowieso alle Inzucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich kenn genügend... ich war leider Gottes auf einer Katholischen Grundschule und wohne immernoch da nebenan... viele meiner Bekannten sind gläubig und viele versuchten mich schon oft zu bekehren und viele Leute die ich überhaupt nicht kenne, die nur erfahren haben ich sei nicht gläubig versuchten es sofort...



Das tut mir leid... dann hast Du wohl die Narren-Fraktion erwischt...
Aber in meinem Umfeld ist das ganz anders. Also schließe bitte nicht von wenigen auf alle, ok?


Andererseits... vielleicht sieht Du so aus, als müsstest Du dringend gerettet werden? *nein, war nur ein Scherz*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> btw werden nicht 130.000 kinder abgetrieben, schlimmstenfalls werden jährlich 130.000 föten abgetrieben, nicht in der lage zu denken, sich zu artikulieren oder auch nur bewusst nahrung aufzunehmen. Es ist nicht schön und auch nicht besonders appetitlich aber nichts was man mit kindesmord gleichstellen kann!



Genau... glaub den Lügen, die das Volksgewissen beruhigen sollen...


----------



## Hollower (20. November 2008)

Jungfrau Maria ist eine der vielen falschen Übersetzungen. Es heißt richtig "junge Frau Maria".
Ich denke nicht das alles, was in der Bibel steht, Unsinn ist. Vieles muss man als Metapher sehen. Gab es früher ein Gewitter war Gott erzürnt.

Und von sprechenden Büschen und dergleichen:

Stell Dir vor Du läufst vor 2000 Jahren in Deinem Leinenrock durch die Gegend mitten in der Wüste, durstig und hunrig. Die Hitze ist quälend, Du siehst Luftspiegelungen. Dann fängt ein trockener Busch plötzlich an zu brennen. Kein Wunder das die dachten Gott redet zu ihnen.

Die waren halt nicht soweit.


----------



## Roennie (20. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Genau... glaub den Lügen, die das Volksgewissen beruhigen sollen...




das war ein verdammtes eigentor, ich glaube medizinischen tatsachen, du glaubst Lügen die seit hunderten von jahren das volksgewissen beruhigen Oo


----------



## sprousatm (20. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Genau... glaub den Lügen, die das Volksgewissen beruhigen sollen...



Wenn ich so eine Sch***** lese, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass irgendwo im Osten die Fanatiker ihr Unwesen treiben. Genau das ist es nämlich. Auf der einen Seite gläubig sein und auf der anderen so fanatisch, dass jegliche Art von Andersdenken sofort als Lüge auslegt wird. Woher zum Teufel willst du wissen, dass die Föten denken können? Kannst dich zurückerinnern an deine Geburt oder hats das dir dein Pfarrer denkbar gut erklärt? lol sorry, aber nonsense!

Ich bin nicht mehr gläubig. War ich aber mal. Gerade zur Zeit um die Konfirmation. Das hat aber über die Jahre nachgelassen und im Moment denke ich eher, dass das, was die Physiker so alles bewiesen haben einfach glaubwürdiger ist. Für mich ist Glaube leider eher Mittel zum Zweck. Klar auslegungssache, aber die Menschheit hat schon immer in schweren Momenten an etwas übernatürliches geglaubt, für das keine oder kaum Beweise vorliegen. Plazeboeffekt usw.

Ich denke schon, dass es irgendetwas übernatürliches gibt, denn wie soll aus dem Nichtsheraus irgendwas entstanden sein, doch stell ich mir die Frage, wie Gott entstanden sein soll. Auch aus dem Nichts? Unser Verständnis reicht einfach nicht aus, um diese Thematik derzeit auch nur ansatzweise zu verstehen. Unser sonnensystem ist eben nur ein kleiner Teil der Galaxie. Und wo kommt man an, wenn man als gerade aus fliegen würde? Und wie sieht NICHTS aus? Was ist nichts? irgendwie muss dieses nichts auch entstanden sein, wenn daraus was entstanden ist.

Ich glaube, daher tun es sich viele Menschen leicht und glauben an ein bestimmtes übernatürliches Wesen. Es gibt ihnen Sicherheit, diese Thematik nicht hinterfragen zu müssen und es ist Anlaufpunkt, wenn es ihnen gut oder schlecht geht. Es gab damals ebenso einen Grund, wieso die Römer an mehrere Wesen geglaubt haben, genauso wie der Buddhismus und hinduismus entstanden sind. Oder auch der Muslim. 

Vielleicht gibt es eine obere Gottheit, die gleich ist, nur wird sie andersartig auslegt in allen Religionen. 

Für mich ist das viel zu altbackend. Man weiss, was aus Überlieferung übrig geblieben ist. Es wurden viele Sachen durc den Vatikan aus den Evangelien gestrichen. Das soll schon was heissen.

Es soll jeder glauben, was er will. Mir gehts ziemlich gut damit, dass ich an die nicht zu verstehende thematik der Materie und Antimaterie glaube. Das klingt alles realistischer als die "Hi ich bin gott und hab die Welt gebaut" Theorie.

Aber, ich halte ebenso nichts von Kindesabtreibungen. Denn wenn man nicht schwanger werden will, wird man es auch nicht. Verhütung im richtigen Masse vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

sprousatm schrieb:


> Wenn ich so eine Sch***** lese, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass irgendwo im Osten die Fanatiker ihr Unwesen treiben. Genau das ist es nämlich. Auf der einen Seite gläubig sein und auf der anderen so fanatisch, dass jegliche Art von Andersdenken sofort als Lüge auslegt wird. Woher zum Teufel willst du wissen, dass die Föten denken können? Kannst dich zurückerinnern an deine Geburt oder hats das dir dein Pfarrer denkbar gut erklärt? lol sorry, aber nonsense!


Ey... komm mal runter... es zeugt nicht von geistiger Reife, wenn man in so einem Ton hier postest!

Schon mal gesehen, was bei einer Abtreibung passiert? Es gibt Videos davon...
Der weltbekannte Arzt Dr. Nathanson filmte vor mehr als 20 Jahren mit Hilfe der sogenannten "Ultraschall-Aufnahmetechnik" das Verhalten eines Embryos während einer Abtreibung. Da kann man sehen, wie sich das KIND (nicht der Zellklumpen) wahrt, wie es versucht der Saugspitze zu entkommen.

Wusstest Du, das Kinder im Mutterleib bei einer Abtreibung zerschnitten werden, bzw. von der Sauggkraft zerrissen werden?
Alter, ich habe genug Abtreibungen miterlebt (als Pflegekraft im OP)... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7JE1QV8YYU

*Erzähl mir nichts, wovon DU keine Ahnung hast!*

Ich werde KEINE FRAU verurteilen, die abgetrieben hat, denn in der Regel steht da ein heftiger Gewissensk®ampf dahinter...
Also erzähl hier nix von Fanatikern und so..



> Aber, ich halte ebenso nichts von Kindesabtreibungen. Denn wenn man nicht schwanger werden will, wird man es auch nicht. Verhütung im richtigen Masse vorausgesetzt.



Schreibst ja plötzlich selbst, dass es KINDER sind, kein Föten... und hey, in dem Satz steckt ja eine Verurteilung, schon gemerkt?


Und zu folgender Aussage:


> Es soll jeder glauben, was er will.



Ist schon lustig... in diesem Thread soll man posten, woram nan glaubt, und wenn man das tut wird man angemacht...

Habe ich Dir meinen Glauben aufgezwungen, oder gesagt, er ist der einzig richtige? Kennst Du mich? Weißt Du wie ich bin? 
Nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## Hollower (20. November 2008)

Ihr werdet Offtopic. Aber die Moralapostel können ja einmal darüber nachdenken ob was besser ist. Ein Fötus abtreiben oder ein nicht gewolltes Kind in die Welt setzen, das man gar nicht haben will. Frage mich was für das Kind schlimmer ist.


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Ihr werdet Offtopic. Aber die Moralapostel können ja einmal darüber nachdenken ob was besser ist. Ein Fötus abtreiben oder ein nicht gewolltes Kind in die Welt setzen, das man gar nicht haben will. Frage mich was für das Kind schlimmer ist.



Es gibt Alternativen... z.B. Verhütung, Adoption
Keine Frage, es wäre für manche Kinder besser nicht geboren zu sein... aber hey... DIE sind geboren!

Ausserdem hat das nix mit Moralapostel zu tun.


----------



## Hollower (20. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Es gibt Alternativen... z.B. Verhütung, Adoption
> Keine Frage, es wäre für manche Kinder besser nicht geboren zu sein... aber hey... DIE sind geboren!
> 
> Ausserdem hat das nix mit Moralapostel zu tun.


Die Alternative der Verhütung gibt es nicht, weil wir hier von dem Fall ausgehen, das die Schwangerschaft bereits eingetreten ist. Da kannst Du verhüten bis der Arzt kommt, dann ist es zu spät. Ja, Adoption ist eine Möglichkeit. Einige stellen sich das aber leichter vor als es ist.

Zudem lass eine Frau das Kind mal neun Monate mit sich rumschleppen. Ziel der Abtreibung ist es ja gerade das eigene Leben und später das des Kindes nicht zu beeinträchtigen.

Es gibt aus einem guten Grund die drei Monatsgrenze bei der Abtreibung und das diese nicht gerade appetitlich ist, ist normal. Bei jeder anderen OP möchte man sich ja auch nicht mit Kaffee und Keksen und einem guten Buch daneben sitzen weil die Atmosphäre so wunderbar ist.

Zudem führt das zu nichts, jede Frau muss das selber für sich entscheiden. Ich persönlich finde es schlimmer ausgewachsene Mäuse an Schlangen zu verfüttern als einen Fötus der jünger als drei Monate ist abzutreiben.


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Ziel der Abtreibung ist es ja gerade das eigene Leben und später das des Kindes nicht zu beeinträchtigen.



Wenn wir es ehrlich betrachten ist der Grund aber doch eher der Erste. Nämlich das eigene Leben nicht zu beeinträchtigen. 

Wie gesagt, ich verurteile KEINE Frau, die abgetrieben hat, oder mit dem Gedanken spielt. Das wäre auch anmaßend.

Aber die Diskussion ging doch um "Woran glaubst Du?"
Dass ich in einem Nebensatz Abtreibung angeführt habe (übrigens in einem ganz anderen Zusammenhang) ließ mich nicht ahnen, dass sich diese Diskussion in diese Richtung entwickeln würde.

Meine Güte, glaubt doch an das fliegende Spaghetti-Monster, an Nix, an Euch (oO) oder what ever.
Aber lasst jemandem, der sagt, er glaubt an Jesus Christus und die durch seinen Tod gewährte Gnade, auch ein wenig Toleranz zukommen.

Wem das nicht passt, soll doch nicht schreiben.


----------



## Hollower (20. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Wenn wir es ehrlich betrachten ist der Grund aber doch eher der Erste. Nämlich das eigene Leben nicht zu beeinträchtigen.


Will ich nicht abstreiten. Finde ich aber auch absolut in Ordnung.

Von wegen anderen den Glauben lassen: Nunja, es gibt einige fundierte Gründe die generell gegen Religionen sprechen. Es gibt auch Pseudo Argumente dafür. Nur meine Meinung.

Ich persönlich werde aber niemanden hier in seine Denkensweise reden. Dazu haben wir Religionsfreiheit. Der Glaube andere geht mich nichts an. Er interessiert mich aber auch nicht. Wenn ich neue Freunde erschließe Frage ich vorher nicht ob sie gläubig sind. Wen interessiert das? Fanatiker außen vor.

Ich bin Atheist.


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Von wegen anderen den Glauben lassen: Nunja, es gibt einige *fundierte* Gründe die generell *gegen* Religionen sprechen. Es gibt auch *Pseudo Argumente dafür*.



Autsch...



> Ich persönlich werde aber niemanden hier in seine Denkensweise reden. Dazu haben wir Religionsfreiheit. Der Glaube andere geht mich nichts an. Er interessiert mich aber auch nicht. Wenn ich neue Freunde erschließe Frage ich vorher nicht ob sie gläubig sind. Wen interessiert das? Fanatiker außen vor.



Sehe ich auch so...


----------



## Hollower (20. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Autsch...


Ja? Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie Du Dein "Autsch", womit Du meine Aussage wohl als hirnlos bezeichnen möchtest, erklären willst.

Da du sicherlich ein paar Ausführungen erwartest...

*Pro Religionen:*
- Man zahl Kirchensteuern, welche angeblich gemeinnützigen Zwecken (Krankenhäuser, etc.) zugute kommen. Das ist wichtig, denn schließlich erwartet man ja selber im Krankenhaus Dienstleistungen zu bekommen. Also sollte man sich auch daran beteiligen.

- Die Kirche gibt einsamen, kranken, bedürftigen, unsicheren Leuten halt. Sie vermittelt einen Gemeinschaftssinn. Leuten die niemanden mehr haben, insbesondere auch alte Leute die ihre Gattinnen oder Gatten verloren haben, finden neuen halt. Die Angst vor dem Tod wird gegebenfalls gemindert.

- Die Kirche, der Glauben, vermittelt Werte. Du sollst nicht töten, ehre Deine Eltern, etc. Sie kann als Leitfaden zur Entwicklung eines sozialen Charakters dienen.

*Nun Entkräftigungen diser Aussagen:*
- Man kann sein Geld auch auf anderem Wege (direkte Spenden, etc.) für gemeinnützige, soziale Zwecke und Einrichtungen ausgeben. Dazu ist nicht zwangsläufig eine Kirche und die damit verbundende Kirchensteuer notwendig. Das alleinige Abziehen der Kirchensteuer vom Monatsbrutto dient noch lange nicht als Rechtfertigung genug soziale Beteiligung geleistet zu haben.

- Es ist traurig, wenn einsame, kranke, bedürftige oder unsichere Leute ihre letzte Anlaufstelle für Unterstützung in der Kirche suchen müssen, weil wir Mitmenschen uns nur noch einen Dreck um Familie, Freunde oder bedürftige Mitmeschen scheren und man z.B. die Tage an denen man die eigenen Eltern im Altenpflegeheim besucht im Kalender anstreichen kann. Das muss nicht so sein.

- Werte kann man seinen Kindern auch als nicht gläubiger vermitteln. Atheismus oder Agnostizismus gehen noch lange nicht automatisch mit einem fehlenden Wertegefühl einher. Für mich sind viele gleiche Grundsätze wie die der Christen (Du sollst nicht töten) fundamental. Ich bin trotz alledem nicht gläubig.

*Contra Kirche:*
- Die Kirche meint immer sie wäre im Recht. Sie behauptet nach hunderten von Jahren noch immer die Wissenschaft wäre in der Beweislast dafür das es keinen Gott gibt, während die Wissenschaft nicht der Kirche selbige Beweislast unterschiebt, sondern versucht einen Gott in naturwissenschaftlichen Angelegenheiten als Parameter gänzlich auszulassen, weil sie nicht zu hundert Prozent ausschließt, das es ihn  gibt.

- Die Kirche ist undurchsichtig.
- Jede Kirche hat mehr oder weniger etwas Sektenhaftes, je nach Religion.
- Es werden oft traurig und altbackene Werte vermittelt: Ehrenmorde, etc.
- Viele Kriege die es heute gibt beruhen auf starken Glaubenskriegen.
- Das festhalten an nicht nachweislichen Erklärungen für wissenschaftliche Bereiche und die Erklärung zu Übernatürlichem (Entstehung des Universums, Kreationismus) bremst die Wissenschaft und den Fortschritt der Menschheit nur aus.


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

Ok... ich gebe Dir in den meisten Punkten recht.

Mein Autsch bezog sich darauf, dass es FUNDIERTE Gründe gegen Religion gäbe, aber nur PSEUDO-Gründe dafür. Das ist Quatsch. es gibt 
wissenschaftlich fundierte Beweise für den Sinn von Religion zuhauf (z.B. sind Gläubige i.d.R. weniger krank usw. (egal welcher Religion))
Man sollte in einer Diskussion halt nicht immer nur einseitig sehen und den Gegner runtermachen.

Religion ist Opium fürs Volk, sagte Lenin (glaube ich), und damit hat er zum Teil Recht.
Ich persönlich trenne zwischen Religion (von Menschen gemacht, oft mißbraucht) und Glaube (tief verwurzelt, ein Halt, eine Stütze, Sinnfindung.


----------



## Hubautz (20. November 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Da du sicherlich ein paar Ausführungen erwartest...



Du verwechselst Kirche mit Religion.


----------



## shadow24 (20. November 2008)

> Aber lasst jemandem, der sagt, er glaubt an Jesus Chirstus und die durch seinen Tod gewährte Gnade, auch ein wenig Toleranz zukommen.


also meinen Segen hast du Trelan...ich kann dem ganzen Quatsch mit Schöpfungsgeschichte und Gott und so nix abgewinnen,aber wenn einer an einen Mann glaubt der vor 2000 Jahren durch die Gegend lief und anderen Menschen geholfen hat und nur umgebracht wurde weil er meinte das es ne gute Sache wäre seinen Nächsten zu lieben,dann find ich denjenigen schon ganz ok...
ich denke Jesus war ein Mensch,der seiner Zeit weit voraus war und bestimmt Naturheilverfahren geschickt anwenden konnte.und da es damals keine Medien und dergleichen gab wurde durch Mundpropaganda aus ner Mücke ein Elefant gemacht....vielleicht hatte er tolle Heilsalben,die gegen Dinge half,gegen die es in dieser dunklen Zeit kein Mittel gab.und schon war es ein Wunder...
und wenn der Glaube, an was auch immer, das Gute in einem Menschen hervorruft und er Gutes tut,dann soll er verdammt nochmal daran glauben


----------



## Hollower (20. November 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Kirche mit Religion.


Korrekt. Kirche und Glaube sind im Grunde genommen zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. Jemand kann absolut gläubig sein ohne jemals einer Kirche beigetreten zu sein oder sogar z.B. einer muslischem Kirche angehören und trotzdem gläubiger Christ sein. Nur eine Variation.

Dennoch denke ich, das es im Rahmen dieses Themas und unter Berücksichtigung von bspw. der katholischen Kirche und der römisch Katholischen (christlichen) Religion absolut okay ist, diese mehr oder weniger in Korrelation zueinander zu stellen, da beide in unserem sozialen System doch unweigerlich enger miteinander verzahnt sind, als man es auf dem ersten Blick annimmt. Zudem geht eine Religion nicht zwangsläufig mit einer Kirche, eine Kirche aber fast immer mit einer Religion welche sie vertritt einher.

Grüße!


----------



## russka360 (20. November 2008)

Wer einen Spötter zurechtweist, bekommt eine scharfe Antwort.Wer einen Gottlosen tadelt,wird beleidigt werden.Deshalb gib dich nicht damit ab,einen Spötter zurechtzuweisen, er wird dich nur dafür hassen.


Die Ehrfurcht vor dem HERRN ist der Anfang der Weisheit.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid... dann hast Du wohl die Narren-Fraktion erwischt...
> Aber in meinem Umfeld ist das ganz anders. Also schließe bitte nicht von wenigen auf alle, ok?
> 
> 
> ...


irgendwie sprichst du mir aus der seele



Hollower schrieb:


> Zudem führt das zu nichts, jede Frau muss das selber für sich entscheiden. Ich persönlich finde es schlimmer ausgewachsene Mäuse an Schlangen zu verfüttern als einen Fötus der jünger als drei Monate ist abzutreiben.


ja.
ein tier an ein anderes zu verfuettern ist besser als einen menschen,der dir nichts getan hat und sogar wehrlos ist,und wie ein vorposter schon sagte lebendig ist und nicht ein klumpen UMZUBRINGEN!
du bist wirklich...


----------



## Hubautz (20. November 2008)

Hollower schrieb:


> Dennoch denke ich, das es im Rahmen dieses Themas und unter Berücksichtigung von bspw. der katholischen Kirche und der römisch Katholischen (christlichen) Religion absolut okay ist, diese mehr oder weniger in Korrelation zueinander zu stellen, da beide in unserem sozialen System doch unweigerlich enger miteinander verzahnt sind, als man es auf dem ersten Blick annimmt. Zudem geht eine Religion nicht zwangsläufig mit einer Kirche, eine Kirche aber fast immer mit einer Religion welche sie vertritt einher.
> 
> Grüße!



Richtig. Ich kann jedoch ein spiritueller Mensch sein, der Übernatürliches  (wie auch immer geartet) nicht ausschließt, ohne mich den Dogmen einzelner Religionen zu unterwerfen.
Man kann auch versuchen, das Beste aus allen Religionen für sich zu vereinen. Zum Beispiel sind die 10 Gebote bei näherer Betrachtung eine frühe Form des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches.

In vielen Religionen sind Grundprinzipien für das soziale Leben miteinander verankert. Die kann ich übernehmen, ohne gleich an einen übernatürlichen Weltenlenker oder ein Leben nach dem Tode zu glauben.

Andererseits – wer bin ich, mit Sicherheit behaupten zu wollen, dass weder das eine noch das andere existiert?


----------



## Hollower (20. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> irgendwie sprichst du mir aus der seele
> 
> 
> ja.
> ...


Ja? Ich bin wirklich was? Man kann auch alles auslegen wie man will. Ich bin Anhänger der Wissenschaft und die sieht es nunmal so das bis zu dem dritten Monat bei dem Fötus kein Selbstbild definiert ist. Das ist kein Mord.
Eine Maus einer Schlange zum Frass vorzuwerfen, auch wenn der Vergleich weit hergeholt ist, ist also kein Mord? Ein Mensch ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht existent.


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

Na, diese Antwort ist aber schon seltsam, oder?
Du unterstellst, das ein Fötus KEIN Mensch ist, weil er kein Selbstbild hat?
Im gleichen Atemzug fragst Du, ob eine Maus zu verfüttern nicht auch Mord ist, obwohl *erwiesen ist*, dass sie eben definitiv kein Selbstbild hat...


Ich denke, glaube, bin davon überzeugt, dass ein Kind sich nicht ZUM Menschen entwickelt, sondern sich ALS Mensch entwickelt.

Ich bin auch Anhänger der Wissenschaft und Freund der selbigen, das widerspricht sich nicht mit meinem Glauben.


Zitat:
"Tja, der eine glaubt, dass Leben beginnt mit der Zeugung, ein anderer glaubt, das Leben beginnt mit der Geburt. Ich glaube, dass Leben beginnt, wenn die Kinder aus dem Haus sind..."   >> unbekannter Verfasser <<


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

russka360 schrieb:


> Wer einen Spötter zurechtweist, bekommt eine scharfe Antwort.Wer einen Gottlosen tadelt,wird beleidigt werden.Deshalb gib dich nicht damit ab,einen Spötter zurechtzuweisen, er wird dich nur dafür hassen.
> 
> 
> Die Ehrfurcht vor dem HERRN ist der Anfang der Weisheit.
> ...



Amen! So stehts geschrieben.


Aber wirklich hilfreich ist es auch nicht, nur die Bibel zu zitieren und sich keiner Diskussion zu stellen, oder?
Man kann das "Wort Gottes" auch zum Erschlagen benutzen...


----------



## Sprite13 (20. November 2008)

Hehe natürlich hat Blizzard die Welt geschaffen ! Oh... 

Hehe scherz. Gut in so einer Diskussion stellt man wohl das Christentum gegen die Wissenschaft. Das ist auch richtig so denn das Christentum ist und war die religion die der Wissenschaft das längste Bein gestellt hat. Wir erinnern uns an Galileo der vor dem Papst schwören musste das die Welt eine Scheibe sei. Ich denke die Frage nach der Entstehung der Welt hat auch teilweise etwas mit unserem Sinn des Lebens zu tun. Ja ich vermeide mit Absicht "mit dem". Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder Mensch seinen eigenen Sinn in seinem handeln sehen aber ich schweife ab ... ( Da machen wir nen extra thread auf ). Naja also das Christentum verliert in meinen Augen stark die Glaubwürdigkeit wenn es einerseits versucht alte Regeln zu wahren und andererseits versucht aktuell zu bleiben. Neulich hörte ich im Radio :"Komm zurück in die katholische Kirche!!!". Das ganze erinnerte mich an Werbung für eine Bar o.ä. Nein ich finde es einfach traurig das Menschen für ihren Glauben sterben müssen ... oder das Menschen für ihren Glauben töten. Wenn eine Religion Frieden predigt und trotzdem bei Kreuzzügen tausende von Menschen sterben merke ich das Glauben keine einheitliche Sachen ist und das jeder , aber auch wirklich jeder die Bibel auslegen kann wie er will. "Du solltst nicht töten". Gilt das nicht auch für Tiere ? Nagut die Wissenschaft bietet Möglichkeiten in denen der Zufall eine starke rolle spielt und das reicht vielen nicht aus. Meiner Meinung nach brauche ich nicht wissen wie die Erde entstanden ist um glücklich zu sein. Das einzig klare ist das die Erde , genauso wie ihre Bewohner , sterben wird und ich lebe lieber mein jetziges Leben anstatt darauf zu hoffen ein nächstes zu haben !


----------



## Trelan (20. November 2008)

Oder das Eine tun, und das Andere nicht lassen (bezogen auf Deinen letzten Satz) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. November 2008)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> Hehe natürlich hat Blizzard die Welt geschaffen ! Oh...
> 
> Hehe scherz. Gut in so einer Diskussion stellt man wohl das Christentum gegen die Wissenschaft. Das ist auch richtig so denn das Christentum ist und war die religion die der Wissenschaft das längste Bein gestellt hat. Wir erinnern uns an Galileo der vor dem Papst schwören musste das die Welt eine Scheibe sei. Ich denke die Frage nach der Entstehung der Welt hat auch teilweise etwas mit unserem Sinn des Lebens zu tun. Ja ich vermeide mit Absicht "mit dem". Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder Mensch seinen eigenen Sinn in seinem handeln sehen aber ich schweife ab ... ( Da machen wir nen extra thread auf ). Naja also das Christentum verliert in meinen Augen stark die Glaubwürdigkeit wenn es einerseits versucht alte Regeln zu wahren und andererseits versucht aktuell zu bleiben. Neulich hörte ich im Radio :"Komm zurück in die katholische Kirche!!!". Das ganze erinnerte mich an Werbung für eine Bar o.ä. Nein ich finde es einfach traurig das Menschen für ihren Glauben sterben müssen ... oder das Menschen für ihren Glauben töten. Wenn eine Religion Frieden predigt und trotzdem bei Kreuzzügen tausende von Menschen sterben merke ich das Glauben keine einheitliche Sachen ist und das jeder , aber auch wirklich jeder die Bibel auslegen kann wie er will. "Du solltst nicht töten". Gilt das nicht auch für Tiere ? Nagut die Wissenschaft bietet Möglichkeiten in denen der Zufall eine starke rolle spielt und das reicht vielen nicht aus. Meiner Meinung nach brauche ich nicht wissen wie die Erde entstanden ist um glücklich zu sein. Das einzig klare ist das die Erde , genauso wie ihre Bewohner , sterben wird und ich lebe lieber mein jetziges Leben anstatt darauf zu hoffen ein nächstes zu haben !


tja, machtmissbrauch eben
man kann nicht sagen das ne kettensaege etwas schlechtes ist weil es fuer mord missbraucht wird.oder ein sessel.


----------



## sprousatm (20. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Ey... komm mal runter... es zeugt nicht von geistiger Reife, wenn man in so einem Ton hier postest!
> 
> Schon mal gesehen, was bei einer Abtreibung passiert? Es gibt Videos davon...
> Der weltbekannte Arzt Dr. Nathanson filmte vor mehr als 20 Jahren mit Hilfe der sogenannten "Ultraschall-Aufnahmetechnik" das Verhalten eines Embryos während einer Abtreibung. Da kann man sehen, wie sich das KIND (nicht der Zellklumpen) wahrt, wie es versucht der Saugspitze zu entkommen.
> ...




1. Ich bin nicht dein "Alter".
2. Ich glaube kaum, dass du beurteilen kannst, ob ein Fötus da schon DENKT oder nicht. 
3. Ich soll runterkommen? Ich hab den Ton nicht in den Thread getragen. Das warst du ganz alleine.
4. Glauben aufzwingen? Das hast du nicht nein. Könntest du auch nicht. Ich lass mich nicht missionieren. Ich hab nur eine generelle Abneigung gegen Menschen, die meinen über andere Menschen urteilen zu müssen. Ob das ungeborene denkt oder nicht. Siehe Nummer 2. Mal was von Instinkthandeln gehört? Oder meinst du der Greifreflex kommt von ungefähr?
5. "Kinder keine Föten". Die Diskussion ist bescheuert. Es werden Kinder, wenn man sie lässt. Du hast überhaupt keinen Grund dich hier aufzuspielen. As said, hab ich auch was gegen Abtreibungen. Nur teile ich deine "Meinung" nicht, was die "Gefühle" der Föten angeht. Auch ein Tier nach der Geburt wehrt sich gegen Einflüsse. Deswegen kann es noch lange nicht denken. Ich will das nicht verteidigen. Aber jeder soll selbst wissen, wie er/sie (insbesondere sie) damit umgeht.

Und zu guter letzt:

6. Du willst mir was von geister Reife erzählen? Glaubst du nur im entferntesten, dass ein "Job" im Op als Messerschubse dich als "erwachsenen" reifen Menschen hinstellt? Get a life!


----------



## Trelan (21. November 2008)

sprousatm schrieb:


> Du willst mir was von geister Reife erzählen? Glaubst du nur im entferntesten, dass ein "Job" im Op als Messerschubse dich als "erwachsenen" reifen Menschen hinstellt? Get a life!



Nö... glaube ich nicht.
Und Deine Referenz?


----------



## BimmBamm (21. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Lol... was es Du denn genommen? Ich bin tief gläubig... und ein Menschenfreund!!!



Deine Ausdrucksweise lässt auf einen sehr jungen Menschen schließen. Wenn Dein "tiefgläubig" bedeutet, daß Du an "ewigwährende Folter der Ungläubigen" glaubst und es gutheißt (Ausreden wie "da habe ich doch keinen Einfluß drauf, das macht doch Gott" gelten nicht - Akzeptanz einer Schieflage ist Mitschuld), wie ich es in meiner weiteren Erläuterung beschrieben habe, so bist Du alles andere als ein "Menschenfreund". Wirf mal einen Blick auf die christliche Rechte (die "Freikirchen" verzeichnen starken Zuwachs) und sag mir, daß diese "Tiefgläubigen" zu den "Menschenfreunden" gehören.

Gehörst Du zu den "Fundamentalisten", die die Bibel wortwörtlich nehmen oder bist Du die Sorte "liberaler Christ", der sich nur das aus der Bibel nimmt, was in sein Weltbild passt (sprich: sich alles so geraderückt, wie er es braucht - gemeinhin als "Wischi-Waschi-Christ" bezeichnet)?

Was die Sache mit "Gläubige Menschen sind gesünder" betrifft, so hätte ich gerne die wissenschaftliche Studie dazu - und keine Einzelfallschilderungen, sondern eine fundierte Statistik eines unabhängigen anerkannten Wissenschaftsinstituts. Ansonsten ist das die übliche nicht belegte Schwallerei, die "Gutgläubige" gerne an "Leichtgläubige" verkaufen möchten.


----------



## Trelan (21. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Deine Ausdrucksweise lässt auf einen sehr jungen Menschen schließen.


Nein, warum?



> Wenn Dein "tiefgläubig" bedeutet, daß Du an "ewigwährende Folter der Ungläubigen" glaubst und es gutheißt (Ausreden wie "da habe ich doch keinen Einfluß drauf, das macht doch Gott" gelten nicht - Akzeptanz einer Schieflage ist Mitschuld), wie ich es in meiner weiteren Erläuterung beschrieben habe, so bist Du alles andere als ein "Menschenfreund".


Ja, daran glaube ich... und es tut mir unendlich leid. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass Ungläubige gefoltert werden (diese Sichtweise entspricht nicht meinem Glauben und auch nicht der Bibel....).
Aber es muss schrecklich sein, in der Ewigkeit von Gott getrennt zu sein und sich dessen auch noch bewusst zu werden. 
Aber: Was hat das mit Menschenfreund oder nicht zu tun?



> Wirf mal einen Blick auf die christliche Rechte (die "Freikirchen" verzeichnen starken Zuwachs) und sag mir, daß diese "Tiefgläubigen" zu den "Menschenfreunden" gehören.


Kennst Du Freikirchen, oder hast Du dich ernsthaft mit diesem Thema auseinandergesetzt? Warst Du schon mal in einer? Oder ist das hier nur die typische Stammtischpolemik? Das unter den Freikirchen auch fragwürdige gibt, steht ausser Frage. Aber für mich klingt das so, als wärst Du die Zielgruppe der Medien, die über die bösen fundementalistischen Christen berichten, von denen eine ach so große Bedrohung ausgeht. Diese Berichte beziehen sich übrigens i.d.R. auf das amerikanische Ausland. Aber wir haben hier in Deutschland auch Freikirchen... geh doch da mal hin und setzt Dich ernsthaft damit auseinander... beobachte, sprich mit den Leuten, lebe mit Ihnen... und bilde Dir DANN ein Urteil.
Oder traust Du dich nicht, weil sie ja so böse sind und es Dein Leben beeinflussen könnte?



> Gehörst Du zu den "Fundamentalisten", die die Bibel wortwörtlich nehmen oder bist Du die Sorte "liberaler Christ", der sich nur das aus der Bibel nimmt, was in sein Weltbild passt (sprich: sich alles so geraderückt, wie er es braucht - gemeinhin als "Wischi-Waschi-Christ" bezeichnet)?


Ich bin Fundamentalist, wenn das bedeutet, dass ich Glaube, dass es Gott gibt, er die Menschen liebt und darum stellvertretend für sie seinen Sohn geopfert hat. Und wenn man nicht alles aus der Bibel wörtlich nimmt ist es kein Widerspruch, oder "Wischi-waschi", sondern nur eine erwachsene und reflektierte Auseinandersetzung mit Tatsachen. Ich glaube, dass die Bibel im Kern stimmt, wenngleich ich nicht alles wörtlich nehme (z.B. Adam und Eva). 
100% wörtlich (also buchstabentreu) kann man die Bibel nicht ernsthaft nehmen, da es 1. verschieden Übersetzungen gibt, mit teilweise widersprüchlichen Aussagen. und es zudem in den Urtexten auch schon verschiedene Abschriften/Urschriften mit verschiedenen Schwerpunkten gab.
Dennoch glaube ich der Bibel, das heißt Ihrem Geist.
Nein, ich suche mir nicht aus, was in mein Weltbild passt!



> Was die Sache mit "Gläubige Menschen sind gesünder" betrifft, so hätte ich gerne die wissenschaftliche Studie dazu - und keine Einzelfallschilderungen, sondern eine fundierte Statistik eines unabhängigen anerkannten Wissenschaftsinstituts. Ansonsten ist das die übliche nicht belegte Schwallerei, die "Gutgläubige" gerne an "Leichtgläubige" verkaufen möchten.



Hätte ich auch gerne, leider sind die meist aus dem anglo-amerikanischen Raum... und da fällt es mir schwer wissenschaftliche Texte zu lesen (mir zu komplex in englisch).
Wenn es Dich tröstet, gebe ich diesen Punkt an Dich. Wobei Du Deine Info´s wohl (ebenso wie ich und die meisten) dann doch auch nur aus den Medien bekommst, und nicht aus wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen... z.B.: 

http://www.stern.de/wissenschaft/mensch/:S...ung/538101.html
http://www.medical-tribune.at/dynasite.cfm...p;dspaid=590042

wenn das bei Dir also auch so ist: unentschieden. Oder belege das Gegenteil.

Übrigens kann Religion auch krank machen... gerade im psychiatrischen Bereich gibt es da immer wieder Auffälligkeiten (Religionspsychosen usw.)
Aber ich habe schon gesagt dass Religion und Glaube zwei verschiedene Dinge sind...

Und btw... ich habe schon ausgeführt, dass es in diesem Thread darum geht zu äußern woram man glaubt (das hat den TE interessiert).
Nicht darum, anderen zu beweisen, dass sie das falsche glauben. Von daher verstehe ich die Kritik an uns Christen nicht wirklich --> was stört Euch daran, dass ich so glaube?


----------



## Thront (21. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*natürlich an das fliegende spaghetti-monster*​


----------



## bkeleanor (21. November 2008)

Wie das Universum (Erde, All) entstanden ist, ist mir eigentlich egal :-)
Aber ich glaube an Schicksal, an eine höhere Macht.
Erklären warum kann ich nicht und will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Trelan (21. November 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> *natürlich an das fliegende spaghetti-monster*​



nee.. wenn dann eher an den Kartoffel-Ismus:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJgwAjcG_zg...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (21. November 2008)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> *Das fliegende Spaghettimonster:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ramen Bruder!


----------



## Roennie (21. November 2008)

Eigentlich is die sache mit Gott doch ganz einfach:

Bist du ein böses kind, dann bekommst du am weihnachtsabend keine geschenke vom weihnachtsmann.

Bist du ein "böser" mensch, dann kommst du an einen schlimmen ort am lebensabend.

Es gibt leute die sich ohne aberglaube benehmen können und andere benehmen sich weil sie angst vor einer unsichtbaren strafe haben.

ja, ich sag mit absicht aberglaube: Dass der glaube kein aberglaube sei, ist der größte aberglaube.

btw: wer glaubt an den weihnachtsmann? ^^


----------



## shadow24 (21. November 2008)

> [btw: wer glaubt an den weihnachtsmann? ^^



wasn das für ne Frage?wer glaubst du denn verteilt Heiligabend die Geschenke,die er das ganze Jahr über mit seinen Elfen am Nordpol zusammenbaut????
erst informieren,dann schreiben...


----------



## Curumo (21. November 2008)

Die Bibel sagt die Welt sei so Pi mal drei , etwa 10.000 Jahre alt aber wenn ich so durch die Stadt geh und mir zum Beispiel da ein älteres Haus ansehe , das noch mit aus dem Steinbruch gehauenen Gestein gebaut wurde sehe ich auch schon den gegenbeweis prangern, die Genese die einen ins Auge springt und sagt das allein der Vorgang wie sich dieses Gestein dort einmal eruptiv oder sedimentös abgelagert hat. Weis ich das die Welt älter ist, ja selbst anhand der Atome und Moleküle die ich in diesen Gestein finden kann weis ich das vor unseren jetzigen Sonnensystem min noch eines bestanden haben musste. Und dann wird mir bewusst meine exitenz ist nicht mal ein Luft holen, und Gott? findet sich da sicher auch nirgends


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. November 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wer glaubst du denn verteilt Heiligabend die Geschenke,die er das ganze Jahr über mit seinen Elfen am Nordpol zusammenbaut????



Das Christkind!
Der Weihnachtsmann ist nur kapitalistische Propaganda.

Btw: Eine Frage die mich gerade interessiert, was werdet bzw was sagt ihr eurem Nachwuchs? Die "Lüge" über den Weihnachtsmann/Christkind oder die Wahrheit über euch?


----------



## shadow24 (21. November 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Das Christkind!
> Der Weihnachtsmann ist nur kapitalistische Propaganda.
> 
> Btw: Eine Frage die mich gerade interessiert, was werdet bzw was sagt ihr eurem Nachwuchs? Die "Lüge" über den Weihnachtsmann/Christkind oder die Wahrheit über euch?


Im Jahr 1897 wurde Dr. Philip O’Hanlon, der Assistent eines Untersuchungsrichters („Coroner“) in Manhattans Upper West Side, von seiner acht Jahre alten Tochter Virginia gefragt, ob Santa Claus wirklich existiere. Virginia hatte zu zweifeln begonnen, ob es einen Weihnachtsmann gebe, weil ihre Freunde ihr erklärt hatten, dass es ihn nicht gebe.

Ihr Vater antwortete ausweichend, war aber damit einverstanden, dass sie an die New York Sun schreibe, einer zu jener Zeit bedeutenden New Yorker Zeitung, ihr dabei versichernd, dass das Blatt die Wahrheit sagen würde. Während er die Verantwortung damit los war, gab er unversehens einem Redakteur der Zeitung, Francis P. Church, eine Gelegenheit, über die einfache Frage nachzudenken und die philosophischen Sachverhalte hinter ihr anzusprechen

Die folgende Fassung ist eine am Originaltext orientierte Eindeutschung ohne die sonst in der Presse oder auf Internetseiten in deutscher Sprache üblichen Ausschmückungen.

„Mit Freude antworten wir sofort und auf die in ihrer Weise herausragende Mitteilung unten und drücken gleichzeitig unsere große Befriedigung aus, dass ihr gewissenhafter Autor zu den Freunden der Sun zählt:

Lieber Redakteur: Ich bin 8 Jahre alt. 
Einige meiner kleinen Freunde sagen, dass es keinen Weihnachtsmann gibt. 
Papa sagt: ‚Wenn du es in der Sun siehst, ist es so.‘ 
Bitte sagen Sie mir die Wahrheit: Gibt es einen Weihnachtsmann? 
Virginia O’Hanlon. 
115 West Ninety-fifth Street. 
Virginia, deine kleinen Freunde haben unrecht. Sie sind beeinflusst von der Skepsis eines skeptischen Zeitalters. Sie glauben nichts, was sie nicht sehen. Sie denken, dass es nichts geben kann, was für ihren kleinen Geist nicht fassbar ist. Alle Gedanken, Virginia, ob sie nun von Erwachsenen oder Kindern sind, sind klein. In diesem unseren großen Universum ist der Mensch vom Intellekt her ein bloßes Insekt, eine Ameise, verglichen mit der grenzenlosen Welt über ihm, gemessen an der Intelligenz, die zum Begreifen der Gesamtheit von Wahrheit und Wissen fähig ist.

Ja, Virginia, es gibt einen Weihnachtsmann. Er existiert so zweifellos wie Liebe und Großzügigkeit und Zuneigung bestehen, und du weißt, dass sie reichlich vorhanden sind und deinem Leben seine höchste Schönheit und Freude geben. O weh! Wie öde wäre die Welt, wenn es keinen Weihnachtsmann gäbe. Sie würde so öde sein, als wenn es dort keine Virginias gäbe. Es gäbe dann keinen kindlichen Glauben, keine Poesie, keine Romantik, die diese Existenz erträglich machen. Wir hätten keine Freude außer durch Gefühl und Anblick. Das ewige Licht, mit dem die Kindheit die Welt erfüllt, wäre ausgelöscht.

Nicht an den Weihnachtsmann glauben! Du könntest ebenso gut nicht an Elfen glauben! Du könntest deinen Papa veranlassen, Menschen anzustellen, die am Weihnachtsabend auf alle Kamine aufpassen, um den Weihnachtsmann zu fangen; aber selbst wenn sie den Weihnachtsmann nicht herunterkommen sehen würden, was würde das beweisen? Niemand sieht den Weihnachtsmann, aber das ist kein Zeichen, dass es den Weihnachtsmann nicht gibt. Die wirklichsten Dinge in der Welt sind jene, die weder Kinder noch Erwachsene sehen können. Sahst du jemals Elfen auf dem Rasen tanzen? Selbstverständlich nicht, aber das ist kein Beweis, dass sie dort nicht sind. Niemand kann die ungesehenen und unsichtbaren Wunder der Welt begreifen, oder sie sich vorstellen.

Du kannst die Babyrassel auseinander reißen und nachsehen, was darin die Geräusche erzeugt; aber die unsichtbare Welt ist von einem Schleier bedeckt, den nicht der stärkste Mann, noch nicht einmal die gemeinsame Stärke aller stärksten Männer aller Zeiten, auseinander reißen könnte. Nur Glaube, Phantasie, Poesie, Liebe, Romantik können diesen Vorhang beiseite schieben und die himmlische Schönheit und den Glanz dahinter betrachten und beschreiben. Ist das alles wahr? Ach, Virginia, in der ganzen Welt ist nichts sonst wahrer und beständiger.

Kein Weihnachtsmann! Gottseidank! Er lebt, und er lebt auf ewig. Noch in tausend Jahren, Virginia, nein, noch in zehnmal zehntausend Jahren wird er fortfahren, das Herz der Kindheit zu erfreuen.“


----------



## Trelan (21. November 2008)

Hey.. das stand heute auch in meiner Tageszeitung ^^


----------



## shadow24 (21. November 2008)

heute?wieso heute?damals als es die New Yorker Sun noch gab wurde das 50 jahre lange jedesmal zu Weihnachten wiedre veröffentlicht...


----------



## Trelan (21. November 2008)

Naja.. weil es heute in meiner Tageszeitung stand... weiß ich doch nicht warum^^


----------



## BimmBamm (21. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Nein, warum?



Weil ich keinen erwachsenen Menschen kenne, der ernsthaft in einer schriftlichen Diskussion seinen Beitrag mit "LOL...was hast Du denn genommen" einleitet.



> Ja, daran glaube ich... und es tut mir unendlich leid. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass Ungläubige gefoltert werden (diese Sichtweise entspricht nicht meinem Glauben und auch nicht der Bibel....).



Du hast aber schon die dafür relevanten Stellen der Bibel gelesen und Dich mit der Ansicht der "Fundis" hierzu auseinandergesetzt? Was das mit "Menschenfreund" zu tun hat, habe ich ausführlich dargelegt.



> Kennst Du Freikirchen, oder hast Du dich ernsthaft mit diesem Thema auseinandergesetzt? Warst Du schon mal in einer? Oder ist das hier nur die typische Stammtischpolemik? Das unter den Freikirchen auch fragwürdige gibt, steht ausser Frage.



Du magst Dich als kleine Einführung in die Materie des christlichen Fundamentalismus ein wenig auf http://www.wort-und-wissen.de/ und in deren Link-Sammlung umsehen. Den Diskurs mit Mitgliedern und deren Anhängern führe ich seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt. Deren Stammtischpolemik kenne ich aus erster Hand; die Diskussionen laufen nicht nur schriftlich ab. 
Ebenso als Einführung in die Thematik seien zwei Dokumentationen empfohlen:

http://www.3sat.de/denkmal/wir/101783/index.html
http://www.3sat.de/ard/sendung/101995/index.html

Nicht nur in Amiland ist die religiöse christliche Rechte auf dem Vormarsch. 



> Und wenn man nicht alles aus der Bibel wörtlich nimmt ist es kein Widerspruch, oder "Wischi-waschi", sondern nur eine erwachsene und reflektierte Auseinandersetzung mit Tatsachen. Ich glaube, dass die Bibel im Kern stimmt, wenngleich ich nicht alles wörtlich nehme (z.B. Adam und Eva).



Du nimmst also das, was Dir logisch und stimmig erscheint, lässt aber den Rest weg? Übrigens ist "Wischi-Waschi-Christ" kein von der Ungläubigen-Fraktion geprägter Begriff, sondern kommt aus der "Fundi-Szene", die Dir Deine Beliebigkeitsbedienung aus der Bibel zum Vorwurf machen würde.



> Nein, ich suche mir nicht aus, was in mein Weltbild passt!



Was sonst? Es wird bei Dir nicht anders sein, als bei einer Vielzahl der liberalen Gläubigen: Jeder hat sein eigenes Gottesbild, das an bestimmten Stellen mit dem des Anderen kollidiert. 



> Übrigens kann Religion auch krank machen... gerade im psychiatrischen Bereich gibt es da immer wieder Auffälligkeiten (Religionspsychosen usw.)
> Aber ich habe schon gesagt dass Religion und Glaube zwei verschiedene Dinge sind...



Hübsch, wie bei den negativen Auswirkungen plötzlich wieder zwischen "Religion" und "Glaube" unterschieden wird. Ich kann Dir eine ganze Auswahl an Literatur zum Thema anbieten (für's erste sollte der Verweis auf Dieterichs "Wenn der Glaube krank macht" sowie Huths "Glaube, Ideologie, Wahn" ausreichen).



> Und btw... ich habe schon ausgeführt, dass es in diesem Thread darum geht zu äußern woram man glaubt (das hat den TE interessiert).
> Nicht darum, anderen zu beweisen, dass sie das falsche glauben. Von daher verstehe ich die Kritik an uns Christen nicht wirklich --> was stört Euch daran, dass ich so glaube?



Zum einen dürfte es für den TE interessant sein, warum man glaubt oder halt nicht; zum anderen geht es hier weniger um beweisen, sondern um Denkfehler deutlich zu machen. Woran Du glaubst, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne; es geht mir auch nicht um eine Umstimmung - es geht rein um Informationsvermittlung an die Mitleser.


----------



## Trelan (21. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Zum einen dürfte es für den TE interessant sein, warum man glaubt oder halt nicht; zum anderen geht es hier weniger um beweisen, sondern um Denkfehler deutlich zu machen. Woran Du glaubst, interessiert mich nicht die Bohne; es geht mir auch nicht um eine Umstimmung - es geht rein um Informationsvermittlung an die Mitleser.



Sicher...


----------



## Rhokan (21. November 2008)

Wenn man den Klimawandelstudien Glauben schenkt ist der Nordpol bis ich Kinder haben größtenteils abgeschmolzen, somit wäre das Weihnachtsmann-Problem gelöst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (22. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Sicher...



Ich nehme Deine wenig aussagekräftige "Antwort" zur Kenntnis. Sind die Argumente bereits ausgegangen (und ich war noch nicht mal in Fahrt)?

Woran hapert's? Im Beliebigkeitsvorwurf? Im Quellennachweis? Im Gefühl, benachteiligt zu sein (und damit meine ich nicht nur ausschließlich das "Auserwählt-Syndrom[1]", das Du wahrscheinlich nicht mal kennst)?

[1] http://www.sgipt.org/medppp/auserw/auserw0.htm


----------



## LadyDrunkz (22. November 2008)

an gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (22. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich nehme Deine wenig aussagekräftige "Antwort" zur Kenntnis. Sind die Argumente bereits ausgegangen (und ich war noch nicht mal in Fahrt)?
> 
> Woran hapert's? Im Beliebigkeitsvorwurf? Im Quellennachweis? Im Gefühl, benachteiligt zu sein (und damit meine ich nicht nur ausschließlich das "Auserwählt-Syndrom[1]", das Du wahrscheinlich nicht mal kennst)?
> 
> [1] http://www.sgipt.org/medppp/auserw/auserw0.htm



Erstmal... ich habe auch anders zu tun, als mich ständig hier im Forum aufzuhalten...

So... du hältst Deine Ausführungen für wissenschaftlich fundiert? Und Deine Quellen, die Du angibst?
Naja...

Ich brauche keine Argumente, die mir ausgehen könnten, weil ich gar nicht vorhabe, Gott zu beweisen... vielleicht auch, weil ich es gar nicht könnte.
Denn wie sagte Jesus bereits: "Ihr könntet vor ihren Augen Tote erwecken und sie würden es nicht glauben"
Zu Deinem Pech wird es auch Dir nicht gelingen zu beweisen dass es Gott nicht gibt (wie willst Du das auch anstellen?)

Was Du erzählst ist ganz schöner Quatsch... ehrlich.
Belege mir das Gegenteil... das erwartest Du doch auch von mir, oder nicht?

Du wirfst mir vor, dass ich nicht wortwörtlich an die Bibel glaube? Das sei "wischi-waschi" (angeblich ein Begriff aus der frommen Szene?? Schwachsinn!)
Und wenn ich geschrieben hätte "ja, ich glaube an jedes einzelne Wort", hättest Du mir wieder blinden Fanatismus vorgeworfen, gell?
Ich habe auch ausgeführt, WARUM ich die Bibel nicht in allen Punkten wörtlich nehmen kann... wenn Du das gelesen hättest, hättest Du (vielleicht) verstanden, was ich meine...

Abgesehen davon schreibst Du, dass Du Dich schon jahrelang mit "der frommen Fraktion" auseinandersetzt...
Bevor ich Deine Ausführungen jedoch ernst nehmen kann hätte ich gerne ein paar Antworten von Dir (nur damit Du Deine Argumente untermauern kannst und ich mich wirklich damit auseinandersetzen kann):

1. In welcher/welchen freikirchlichen Gemeinde warst du bereits?
2. Wie lange warst Du dort?
3. Hast Du beobachtet, mit den "Fundis" gesprochen und mit Ihnen gelebt?
4. Was hast Du dort erlebt?

5. Was mich brennend interessiert? Was macht DICH zu einem Menschenfreund, so Du denn einer sein willst?

Du meinst ja, aus eigener Erfahrung, (oder was auch immer... ) Dir eine "fundierte" Meinung gebildet zu haben. Oder kommt das auch nur aus Deinen "Quellen" und da steht KEIN persönliches Erfahren dahinter?

Hey... in meinem Leben ist Jesus der Boss... und das bedeutet nicht, dass ich ich NICHT mit beiden Beinen fest im Leben stehe. 

Du weißt nicht mehr über mich, als ich über Dich, auch wenn Du Dir einbildest, mich beurteilen zu können...

Wir können hier gerne diskutieren, das bedeutet aber auch, sich mit den Standpunkten des Gegenüber auseinander zu setzen...
Dafür bedarf es aber einer gewissen Reife (die übrigens nicht vom Alter abhängt)... 

Noch einmal meine Frage: Was sind Deine Referenzen dass Du erwachsen und reif bist? Hattest mich ja auch gefragt, ob ich das von mir glaube... 

[Ironie on]
Mein Gott, wenn ich mal irgendwann keinen Bock mehr auf dieses Rumgeflame habe, fühlen sich manche hier als Sieger... man kann hier also gar nicht mehr aussteigen... auf ewig ins Forum verbannt...
[/Ironie off]


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

tja,und ich glaube auch das einige zitate nicht direkt das bedeuten was geschrieben ist,z.b *tage* unbekannte zeitabschnitte (allso wurde die erde in sieben zeitabschnitten ,die 100000 jahre oder 10min dauern konnten erschaffen.


----------



## Trelan (22. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tja,und ich glaube auch das einige zitate nicht direkt das bedeuten was geschrieben ist,z.b *tage* unbekannte zeitabschnitte (allso wurde die erde in sieben zeitabschnitten ,die 100000 jahre oder 10min dauern konnten erschaffen.



So (ähnlich) sehe ich das auch... steht ja auch inder Bibel ähnlich drin "Für Gott sind 1000 Jahre wie ein Tag"...
Von daher ein nachvollziehbarer Gedankengang...

Spielt aber auch nicht wirklich eine Rolle für mich


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Naja, ein Tag ist nicht unbedingt ein "Unbekannter Zeitabschnitt"...


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2008)

um das ein für alle mal klar zu stellen:

GOTT EXISTIERT,


und mir fliegen affen aus dem arsch.


----------



## Trelan (22. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ... und mir fliegen affen aus dem arsch.



Autsch... das muss doch weh tun... nee, nee, nee...


----------



## BimmBamm (22. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Erstmal... ich habe auch anders zu tun, als mich ständig hier im Forum aufzuhalten...



Deshalb wirfst Du auch nur ein nichtssagendes Statement über ein Dir wichtiges Thema ein...



> Was Du erzählst ist ganz schöner Quatsch... ehrlich.
> Belege mir das Gegenteil... das erwartest Du doch auch von mir, oder nicht?



An welchen Stellen habe ich "Quatsch" erzählt und die Widerlegung gefordert? Ich bitte um Zitierung!



> Du wirfst mir vor, dass ich nicht wortwörtlich an die Bibel glaube? Das sei "wischi-waschi" (angeblich ein Begriff aus der frommen Szene?? Schwachsinn!)
> Und wenn ich geschrieben hätte "ja, ich glaube an jedes einzelne Wort", hättest Du mir wieder blinden Fanatismus vorgeworfen, gell?
> Ich habe auch ausgeführt, WARUM ich die Bibel nicht in allen Punkten wörtlich nehmen kann... wenn Du das gelesen hättest, hättest Du (vielleicht) verstanden, was ich meine...



Du hast nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit "frommen Christen", hm? Ich empfehle Dir "dswc" (das ist Usenet). Du hast nicht ausgeführt, warum und inwiefern Du die Bibel nicht wörtlich nehmen willst, Du hast nur gesagt, daß gewisse Gründe gegen Deinen Strich gehen. Von Argumentation war bisher keine Spur bei Dir.



> 1. In welcher/welchen freikirchlichen Gemeinde warst du bereits?
> 2. Wie lange warst Du dort?
> 3. Hast Du beobachtet, mit den "Fundis" gesprochen und mit Ihnen gelebt?
> 4. Was hast Du dort erlebt?



1. Welche Drogen hast Du bereits genommen?
2. Wie lange konsumierst Du Drogen?
3. Was begeistert Dich an der Drogenszene?
4. Wie sind Deine Erlebnisse mit Drogen?

Komm' mir bitte nicht mit dem Standard-Rekrutierungs-Mist! Deine Nebelkerzen kannst Du woanders abschmeissen!

Nicht ein Wort zu meinen Fakten/Fragen! Das ist der übliche Quark, den man den Scientology-Jüngern aufgibt:

*Niemals antworten, sofort Gegenfragen stellen!*
(always attack, never defense - immer angreifen, niemals verteidigen)

Die übliche Taktik. Bis heute haben die Religionsjünger nur gelernt, Nebelkerzen zu werfen!

Was hast Du gegen Deschner/Dieterich/Huth vorzubringen? Inwiefern ist Deine Weltsicht (inklusive Begründung und Beweisführung) den anderen vorzuziehen. Ich harre der Argumentation, die über "ich bin ja so viel glücklicher und springe nur noch herum" hinausgeht!

Informationen zu Deinen Fragen kannst Du komplett aus meinen vorherigen Antworten entnehmen. Fakten lese ich bei Dir bisher keine (nicht eine Quellenangabe, während meine Postings wahrscheinlich dank der Fußnoten die Gähngrenze jedes Mitlesers erreicht haben).


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> 1. Welche Drogen hast Du bereits genommen?
> 2. Wie lange konsumierst Du Drogen?
> 3. Was begeistert Dich an der Drogenszene?
> 4. Wie sind Deine Erlebnisse mit Drogen?
> ...


----------



## Trelan (22. November 2008)

Sorry, aber es gelingt mir nicht Dich ernst zu nehmen... erhlich, ich habe es versucht... aber Du bist nicht in der Lage zu diskutieren ohne polemisch zu werden (meine Meinung).

Lies´ bitte meine Beiträge nochmal, dann findest Du auch meine Angaben über verschiedene Bilbelübersetzungen, die sich widersprechen, über etliche verschiedene Urtexte mit eigenem Schwerpunkt usw... (ach ich vergaß... Du warst der mit dem Theologiestudium, oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und dann findest Du vielleicht auch 2 Quellenangaben, die geauso zuverlässig/unzuverlässig sind wie Deine...

Hey, warum antwortest Du nicht auf meine Fragen nach Deinen "persönlichen" Erfahrungen?
Weil Du keine gemacht hast? Und auch nur schluckst, was andere Dir vorkauen, vielleicht?
Was qualifizert Dich zu einem Menschfreund und Richter über andere?

How ever..

Was den Glauben an Gott angeht, sehe *ich* es so:
Wir sind alle Schiffbrüchige... und Gott wirft uns einen Rettungsring zu.
Wer den dann nicht greift, weil er vom falschen Schiff kommt, welches einem nicht passt... der geht unter.

Wenn sich am Ende meines Lebens herausstellt, dass Du recht hast, ist es mir zumindest halbwegs gelungen ein wertvolles, von moralischen Grundsätzen getragens Leben zu führen... und aus.

Sollte sich jedoch herausstellen, das ich recht habe, so möchte ich Wilhelm Busch zitieren:
"Wehe, wehe, wenn ich auf das Ende sehe" (Max & Moritz)

Ich werde mich hiermit aus diesem Thread zurückziehen (nicht aus dem Forum).
Glaube meinetwegen, ich würde flüchten... mir gingen die Argumente aus... Du hättest gewonnen...
Ich kann damit leben. Ist es doch mein Ziel anderen Menschen und auch Dir Gutes zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mache Dich dabei nicht lächerlich... wäre schade drum.

Dir und allen anderen hier sei Gottes Segen gewünscht!


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Was den Glauben an Gott angeht, sehe ich es so.
> Wir sind alle Schiffbrüchige... und Gott wirft und einen Rettungsring zu.
> Wer den dann nicht greift, weil er vom falschen Schiff kommt, welches einem nicht passt... der geht unter.




oje, selten sone kitschige scheisse gelesen,
woher weisst du denn das gerade du vom "richtigen" schiff kommst?


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2008)

dp


----------



## BimmBamm (22. November 2008)

> und da du auch keine antworten hast,stellst DU fragen.
> und hast selbe rkeine argumente,nur irgendwelche gegoogelte/wekipedia zitate



Hinweise auf Deschner et. al. sind keine gegoolte oder wikipediate Zitate. Du magst mir gerne beweisen, wo ich nur die Suchmaschine bemüht habe.

Keine Antworten zu haben ist übrigens die Domäne der Atheisten/Agnostiker. Wir halten die Fresse, wenn es darum geht, Antworten zu präsentieren - wir sagen allerdings, daß es in diesem Bereich keine Antwort gibt.

"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!" 

Die Erz-Religiösen erzählen uns nicht nur von einer Ahnung (wie sie etwa Kevin Smith in "Dogma" erzählt), sondern behaupten von "Wissen".

Die liberal-gläubigen erzählen uns von ihrer persönlich geprägten Weltansicht.

Die Agnostiker erzählen genau gar nichts, weil sie ebenso wie die oben angemerkten Gruppen kein Wissen haben, was irgendwer mit uns irgendwie vorhat - und auch nicht vorgeben, das zu wissen. Die Agnostiker sind die Zweifler an jedem und alles; was sie nicht selbst für sich nachgeprüft haben, ist zweifelhaft (und muß selbst dann nicht die absolute Wahrheit sein). Agnostizismus ist nicht das bequeme Zurücklehnen im Sessel, daß eben nichts beweisbar ist, sondern die ständige Überprüfung der Zustände. Anstrengend? Durchaus! Fordernd? Auf jeden Fall! Aufregend, aktionär und lebendig? Keine Frage! Die Belohnung? Wahrscheinlich Keine - wenn man ein aufgewecktes Leben nicht durchaus als Belohnung genug sieht.

Die Atheisten hingegen behaupten, es gäbe mit Sicherheit keinen Gott. Woher sie dieses Wissen nehmen, ist mir im Grunde genauso schleierhaft wie das Verständnis für die Fundis oder die liberal-gläubigen.

Der geneigte Leser mag selbst entscheiden, wer in dieser Fallunterscheidung dank Ausschlußprinzip die Nase vorn hat. Wohin ich gehöre, dürfte ersichtlich sein.


----------



## Trelan (22. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> oje, selten sone kitschige scheisse gelesen,
> woher weisst du denn das gerade du vom "richtigen" schiff kommst?



Ich bezog mich auf den Rettungsring... nicht auf mich...

(Mist, doch wieder geantwortet ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich auf den Rettungsring... nicht auf mich...
> 
> (Mist, doch wieder geantwortet ^^
> 
> ...




okay, in dem fall ergibt dein post überhaupt keinen sinn


----------



## BimmBamm (22. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es gelingt mir nicht Dich ernst zu nehmen... erhlich, ich habe es versucht... aber Du bist nicht in der Lage zu diskutieren ohne polemisch zu werden (meine Meinung



Du gehst nicht in einem Punkt (da standen in meinem Posting mehrere Sachen offen) auf meine Ausführungen ein. Ich überlasse es dem geneigten Leser, seine eigenen Schlüsse zu ziehen.

Was meine persönlichen Erfahrungen betrifft, die überhaupt nichts mit den Fakten bzw. der Argumentation zu tun haben: Die kannst Du mir aus der Nase ziehen, wenn wir zusammen gemütlich um irgendein Lagerfeuer sitzen. Bis dahin gilt nicht persönliche Erfahrung, sondern Argumente und Fakten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Was den Glauben an Gott angeht, sehe *ich* es so:
> Wir sind alle Schiffbrüchige... und Gott wirft uns einen Rettungsring zu.
> Wer den dann nicht greift, weil er vom falschen Schiff kommt, welches einem nicht passt... der geht unter



Das ist lediglich ein nett ausgedrücktes "Wer nicht meinen Glauben annimmt, der wird ewige Höllenqualen erleiden!"
Damit hast du das Vorurteil über Gläubige mal wieder schön bewiesen, immer am bekehren und wer es eben nicht annimmt wird qualvoll sterben...
Aber mir vorher erzählen wollen du wärest nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit solchen Sprüchen hat man immer gern versucht die heidnischen Germanen einstmals zu bekehren... "Dir geht es schlecht? Deine Götter sind halt falsch UNSER Christengott wird deine Rettung sein!", "Dein Vieh verendet und ihr leidet Hunger? WO ist euer Gott jetzt? Unser Christengott, speist dich und errettet dich, wenn du an ihn glaubst"... oder eben jetzt "Wir sind alle Schiffbrüchige und nur Gott wirft uns einen Rettungsring zu, wer nicht an Gott glauben will der stirbt eben qualvoll!"


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

nein,es geht darum:
wer SICH nicht retten lassen will geht unter.
gott wird euch doch nicht zwingen die rettung anzunehmen


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Es ist vollkommen egal wie herum du es drehst... es sagt nichts anderes aus als "Unser Glaube ist mächtiger und der Richtige und alle anderen werden qualvoll sterben", natürlich versucht man mit solchen Methoden die Leute dazu zu bringen an Gott zu glauben "Er zwingt ja niemanden aber er ist klar das bessere und wer ihn nicht annimmt hat eben Pech gehabt und es nicht anders verdient qualvoll leben und zu sterben"


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nein,es geht darum:
> wer SICH nicht retten lassen will geht unter.
> gott wird euch doch nicht zwingen die rettung anzunehmen





von welchem gott redest du oder ihr denn genau?


----------



## Valinar (22. November 2008)

Glaube an keinen Gott und verabscheue die Methoden des Christentums und des Islams andere leute ihren glauben aufzuzwingen.
Beide Religionen haben zuviele Morde in Namen "Gottes" zu verantworten als das ich je an ihm glauben könnte.


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen egal wie herum du es drehst... es sagt nichts anderes aus als "Unser Glaube ist mächtiger und der Richtige und alle anderen werden qualvoll sterben", natürlich versucht man mit solchen Methoden die Leute dazu zu bringen an Gott zu glauben "Er zwingt ja niemanden aber er ist klar das bessere und wer ihn nicht annimmt hat eben Pech gehabt und es nicht anders verdient qualvoll leben und zu sterben"


nein
ich meine,mehr als eine rettung anzubieten kann gott nicht.
und dann kann keiner sagen das man keine moeglichkeit hatte


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Das ist das ganze nur in Nett und "Kirchentauglich" ausgedrückt mein lieber... es ändert an der Botschaft aber nichts...
Es bestärkt sie sogar nur noch mehr "Er hatte ja die Chance von Gott errettet zu werden, er wollte es nicht und somit ist er selbst schuld das sein Leben so verlaufen ist..."


----------



## Trelan (22. November 2008)

Valinar schrieb:


> Glaube an keinen Gott und verabscheue die Methoden des Christentums und des Islams andere leute ihren glauben aufzuzwingen.
> Beide Religionen haben zuviele Morde in Namen "Gottes" zu verantworten als das ich je an ihm glauben könnte.



Weise gesprochen!

Die Religionen waren es (die Menschen) 
... ohne Auftrag!


----------



## dalai (22. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nein
> ich meine,mehr als eine rettung anzubieten kann gott nicht.
> und dann kann keiner sagen das man keine moeglichkeit hatte



Eine Rettung anbieten? Vor was will dich Gott retten? Denkst du vielleicht, dass wenn du nicht an Gott glaubst irgendwann der Boden unter deinen Füssen aufbricht und "Satan" dich tötet...? 
Ich lebe bereits mein ganzes Leben ohne Gott und ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen mir und Leuten die an Gott glauben.


----------



## russka360 (23. November 2008)

OH Mann ihr seit wirklich blauäugig ihr werdet nie die Bibel verstehen weil ihr in unter der macht Satans steht und wenn ihr Jesus und Gott eurer leben übergebt werdet ihr von heiligen Geist erfüllt und nur dann werdet ihr etwas verstehen.


Und mir reicht es eure perversen und kranken sachen zu hören ihr habt ja gar keine ahnung.....


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

UUUUUUHHH jetzt hab ich aber Angst russka... aber TOTAL... Ja ich steh unter der Macht Satans... die einzige Macht unter der ich stehe ist der Schäuble und das auch nur in meiner Funktion als THWler in Ausbildung :->

Russka ist der beste beweis für die Verblendung und die Ignoranz die der Glauben den Menschen "einpflanzt" dank Leuten wie ihm, die meinen sie seien bessere Menschen, weil sie an einen genagelten Zimmermannssohn und seinen Imaginären Stiefvater im Himmel glauben, gab es in Europa über 1000 Jahre Unterdrückung, Mord, Totschlag, Verbrennungen und Krieg....


----------



## russka360 (23. November 2008)

Lach nur mir ist es egal du wirst dich vor Verantwortung ziehen müssen und verstanden habt ihr noch immer nix ihr denkt Satan gibt’s nicht und genau das ist es auch was er will euch im dunkel laufen lassen aber was erzähl ich euch ihr macht sowieso das was ihr denkt besser für euch ist aber irgendwann mal denkt ihr an meine Worte zurück und für alle die gar kein plan haben sollten lieber den mund halten und wenn ihr was hier Reinschreiben wollt dann lest wenigstens die Bibel anstatt zu labbern ohne sinn und verstand.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

ich mag satanael


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Also ich darf dir sagen russka... ich kenne die Bibel, Religion war immer mein Lieblingsfach und das beste was ich immer hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mit Verblendeten Fanatikern kann man sowieso nicht reden... ein manko jedes Gläubigen... sie sind nicht davon abzubringen ihren Mist anderen Leuten besonders "bunt" ausgeschmückt zu präsentieren...


----------



## russka360 (23. November 2008)

Ey wenn du dich so gut auskennst dann schlag ma ( 2.Timotheusbrief 2 kapitel 3 auf und lies ma für dich)


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Schön und jetzt? Soll das irgendwas bewirken?


----------



## russka360 (23. November 2008)

Ja was steht den da ???


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Zweiter Brief an Timotheus, 2. Kapitel 3. Vers: Trage mit am schweren Dienst als guter Soldat Christi Jesu

Soll das jetzt dir beweisen, dass ich in der Lage bin die Bibel zu lesen oder was soll der Kram?


----------



## russka360 (23. November 2008)

2te timotheus brief das steht 3 kapitel gefahren der letzten tage les ma was da steht komplett


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

er ist wie du schon sagtest ein fanatiker,und dazu ein troll.
lass dich nicht auf seine tiefe runter


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Ich steh noch immer weit über ihm, doch verzückt es mich immer mit solchen zu Spielen, man kriegt nicht jeden Tag ein neues Spielzeug an die Hand dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## russka360 (23. November 2008)

Lest nur das kapitel jungs danach könnt ihr euch weiter mit eurern pervensen neigungen vergnügen


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok aber mach das spielzeug nicht kaputt sonst kann dan niemand anderer spielen xD

wie ich das so liebe zu sagenan russka360 gerichtet)
* ich bin viel intellegentlicher als du *


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Mach dir da keine Sorgen, denn früher oder später macht sich das Spielzeug selbst kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ändert absolut garnichts, wenn ich das Kapitel lese russka... ich glaube nicht daran was dort steht... das ist für mich nichts weiter als eine Sammlung von Geschichten und Märchen, wie es die Gebrüder Grimm getan haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## russka360 (23. November 2008)

ja man ich merk richtig wie schlau ihr seit so schlau wie affen im käfig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

russka360 schrieb:


> ja man ich merk richtig wie schlau ihr seit so schlau wie affen im käfig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was bitte sehr hat es mit inteligenz zu tun wenn man an irgend n ding glaubt das ma n bisserl rumgespielt hat und uns dann dabei erschaffen habe soll?


----------



## russka360 (23. November 2008)

Märchen hin oder her les das mal nur das kapitel und dann denk heute


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

meine theorie:
russka360 versucht extra mit seinem aufteten die leute GEGEN die religion anzusporen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Ich kenn leider einige die so drauf sind... daher denke ich, dass er wirklich glaubt was er da sagt ^^


----------



## russka360 (23. November 2008)

wie gesagt lest einfach mehr muss ich zu diesen thema nicht mehrsagen den wo samen auf steinigen boden laden werden sie sowieso nicht wachsen und ihr seit die samen für alle die es nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Glaub mir russka... MEIN Samen wird sehr weit verteilt werden und sehr viel sprießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## russka360 (23. November 2008)

Ich bin raus aus den forum bringt sowieso nix kennt ihr das sprichwort stinkende scheiße lässt man besser liegen


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

och mir reicht schon ne kleine ritze im stein um zu wachsen und gedeien


----------



## Vreen (23. November 2008)

@russka:

nicht nur die bibel muss man lesen, sondern man sollte sich auch darüber informieren in welchem zusammenhang das alles geschrieben wurde,
immerhin haben menschen die bibel geschrieben und nicht gott persönlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

die schöpfungsgeschichte bzw genesis 1 zum beispiel wurde von israelischen priestern die durch jerusalems besetzung durch die babylonier etwa 600 v chr im exil waren geschrieben und ist dadurch eine glaubensmässige abhandlung der geschehnisse zu der zeit.
die babylonier die orientalisch geprägten naturgottheitsglauben gefahren haben haben gewonnen und jerusalem wie gesagt besetzt.
daher stellte sich für die besigten die frage wie gott es zulassen konnte das sie gegen ihre gottheiten verloren hatten.
nur diesem umstand ist es zu verdanken das in genesis 1 die rede von nur einem gott ist, der die welt erschaffen hat und der mensch abbild gottes ist.
es war eine antwort und eine neuinterpretation der ereignisse auf der welt durch ihre unterdrückung durch die babylonier, es sollte lediglich das gegenteil sein.
und das ist es woran du glaubst, an worte die aus all zu menschlichen gründen geschrieben wurden.
hätten die babylonier nur einen gott gehabt würdest du jetzt wahrscheinlich án mehrere mond, erd und sterngötter glauben wie es die babylonier getan haben.


----------



## Exo1337 (24. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> ****** ist der beste beweis für die Verblendung und die Ignoranz die der Glauben den Menschen "einpflanzt" dank Leuten wie ihm, die meinen sie seien bessere Menschen, weil sie an einen genagelten Zimmermannssohn und seinen Imaginären Stiefvater im Himmel glauben, gab es in Europa über 1000 Jahre Unterdrückung, Mord, Totschlag, Verbrennungen und Krieg....



/sign


----------



## x3n0n (24. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist lediglich ein nett ausgedrücktes "Wer nicht meinen Glauben annimmt, der wird ewige Höllenqualen erleiden!"


Und das ist u.a. die Aussage der Bibel und des Glaubens. Um sich zu retten (aka in den Himmel zu kommen aka ewiges Leben) muss man nichts weiter tun als an Jesus zu glauben und die Erlösung (die durch sienen Tod geschah) anzunehmen ("Niemand kommt zum Vater denn durch mich").

Und jetzt frage ich, wenn das der Glaube ist, was ist so schlimm daran?


----------



## PARAS.ID (24. November 2008)

Ich bin so frei und bild mir sowieso meine eigene Meinung. Ich glaub an das, was ich glauben will udn was mich glücklich macht...

"Wasser ist nass, die sonne ist Hell, Frauen haben Geheimnisse"


----------



## PARAS.ID (24. November 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Und das ist u.a. die Aussage der Bibel und des Glaubens. Um sich zu retten (aka in den Himmel zu kommen aka ewiges Leben) muss man nichts weiter tun als an Jesus zu glauben und die Erlösung (die durch sienen Tod geschah) anzunehmen ("Niemand kommt zum Vater denn durch mich").
> 
> Und jetzt frage ich, wenn das der Glaube ist, was ist so schlimm daran?



Heuchelei.

Warum sollte ich sowas sagen nur damit ich angeblich bald keine höllenqualen erleid? Welches höheres Wesen hats nötig die z u bestrafen, die nicht an ihn glauben? Ist Gott wirklich so ein Kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweitens ist es sowieso nur eine gute Methode die unwissenden und ängstlichen in Dogmen zu zwingen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Heuchelei.
> 
> Warum sollte ich sowas sagen nur damit ich angeblich bald keine höllenqualen erleid? Welches höheres Wesen hats nötig die z u bestrafen, die nicht an ihn glauben? Ist Gott wirklich so ein Kind
> 
> ...



Ganz richtig, ich hatte es schonmal erwähnt... so hat man die heidnischen Germanen in die Christliche Kirche gezwungen... man erzählte ihnen, dass alles schlechte was passiert und passieren kann nur deswegen so ist, weil man nicht an den Christengott glaubt...


----------



## x3n0n (24. November 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich sowas sagen nur damit ich angeblich bald keine höllenqualen erleid? Welches höheres Wesen hats nötig die z u bestrafen, die nicht an ihn glauben? Ist Gott wirklich so ein Kind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gott bestraft nicht diejenigen die nicht an ihn glauben, er erlöst die, die es tun.



Selor schrieb:


> Ganz richtig, ich hatte es schonmal erwähnt... so hat man die heidnischen Germanen in die Christliche Kirche gezwungen... man erzählte ihnen, dass alles schlechte was passiert und passieren kann nur deswegen so ist, weil man nicht an den Christengott glaubt...


Das ist großer Müll, das stimmt. Die (christlichen) Kirchen haben sich so manches geleistet was nicht gut ist.

An der Grundidee des Glaubens (wie ich es eben beschrieb) ist aber trotzdem nichts schlimmes drann. Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## -Therion- (24. November 2008)

Grundidee der christlichen Lehre ist gut, nur die Umsetzung ist mehr als ungenügend.


----------



## x3n0n (24. November 2008)

Dann müsste die Diskussion in "An was glaubst du? An die Kirche?..." umbenannt werden.

An die Wissenschaftler:
Eines der Grundgesetze der Physik besagt, dass sich nichts von allein weiterentwickelt, höchstens zurück, z.B. eine Kugel die an einem Seil hängt die man anstößt (glaube Entropie wars). Wieso sollte das beim Urknall und der Evolution anders gewesen sein?


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Und das ist u.a. die Aussage der Bibel und des Glaubens. Um sich zu retten (aka in den Himmel zu kommen aka ewiges Leben) muss man nichts weiter tun als an Jesus zu glauben und die Erlösung (die durch sienen Tod geschah) anzunehmen ("Niemand kommt zum Vater denn durch mich").
> 
> Und jetzt frage ich, wenn das der Glaube ist, was ist so schlimm daran?


tja
aber es gibt sogenanten *nahe zu gott stehenden * (papst und so) die moeglichkeit in gottes namen seine zwecke zu erfuellen



x3n0n schrieb:


> Gott bestraft nicht diejenigen die nicht an ihn glauben, er erlöst die, die es tun.
> 
> 
> Das ist großer Müll, das stimmt. Die (christlichen) Kirchen haben sich so manches geleistet was nicht gut ist.
> ...


tja.
christlich nicht gleich katholisch...
ortodoxer glauben wurde z.b nie angezwungen in russland,doch es war im ganzen land verbreitet


----------



## x3n0n (24. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tja
> aber es gibt sogenanten *nahe zu gott stehenden * (papst und so) die moeglichkeit in gottes namen seine zwecke zu erfuellen
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist wiederum Kirche, nicht Glaube.


----------



## Vreen (24. November 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Das ist großer Müll, das stimmt. Die (christlichen) Kirchen haben sich so manches geleistet was nicht gut ist.



zb die politische nichteinmischung während des holocaustes,
die kreuzzüge,
das dogmatische verbieten von verhütungsmitteln die zu millionen hiv-infizierten alleine in afrika führt,
hexenverbrennung, 
die inquisition oder ähnliches.


----------



## Vreen (24. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ganz richtig, ich hatte es schonmal erwähnt... so hat man die heidnischen Germanen in die Christliche Kirche gezwungen... man erzählte ihnen, dass alles schlechte was passiert und passieren kann nur deswegen so ist, weil man nicht an den Christengott glaubt...



der frankenkönig chlodwig ist zum christentum konvertiert weil seine burgundische frau christ war und er ausserdem zu jehova gebetet hat er wolle die nächste schlacht gewinnen,
und das tat er.
und gutes beispiel für nen gesunden opportunismus.


----------



## Smoke89 (28. November 2008)

Also ich glaube rein gar nicht an Gott und erst recht nicht an die Kirche ok ich werde mir nun ein paar Feinde machen aber für mich ist die Kirche reine Propaganda. Lest euch das Glaubenbekenntnis nur mal durch das ist doch Krank.
Desweiteren finde ich es auch übertrieben die darstellung von Hölle und Himmel von wegen wenn man immer streng katholisch lebt kommt man in den Himmel wenn man nicht rechtzeitig beichtet in die Hölle... Wenn wir grad beim beichten sind es heißt ja Gott vergibt dir wenn du buse tust ok nehmen wir mal an ich bringe 1000 Leute um bereue dies und hultige nun Gott bin ich dann wieder auf den weg in den Himmel?
Ich meine die Enstehung der Kirche und der Fortlauf im Jahre von Luther besagt doch schon alles, dass die Kirche nur Geldmacherei war. Aber die Leute so durch Propaganda beeinflußt wurden das Sie das nicht gerafft haben. Ich kann mir nur erklären das die Kirche immer noch besteht, weil die Leute etwas zum festhalten brauchen. Sie brauchen jemand an den Sie sich wenden können wenn sie Probleme haben ( in diesem Falle Gott der keine Partei bezieht und wenn du immer brav bist dir auch zuhört). Wenn es Gott wirklich gibt wieso passieren auf dieser Welt immer noch Grausame dinge? Er müsste doch sehen das wir damit nicht zurecht kommen. Will er uns damit bestrafen? Aber er hat uns doch erschaffen er musste doch wissen wie das endet und evtl auch mal einschreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Naja ich glaube nur an das Schicksal, Zufälle gibt es nicht für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (28. November 2008)

Smoke89 schrieb:


> Naja ich glaube nur an das Schicksal, Zufälle gibt es nicht für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... hätte im Sinne des Threads gereicht... es sei denn, Du wolltest die Diskussion wieder anstacheln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoke89 (28. November 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> ... hätte im Sinne des Threads gereicht... es sei denn, Du wolltest die Diskussion wieder anstacheln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm hab den Thread nicht gelesen hab nur meine Meinung gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (28. November 2008)

_Außerirdische/Ufo´s , Ungeheuer von Loch Ness , BigFoot.

Daran glaub ich , ich schau mir alles an was damit zu tun hat - bin davon immer wieder begeistert._


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Endlich mal ein Thread, in dem ich mich austoben kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bevor ich all die Kommentare durchlese kommt erstmal mein Kommentar, und alle, die nicht meiner Meinung sind, mach ich fertig. ;-) Nene ich akzeptiere viele(s), bin ganz ein lieber. Lasse mich im physikalischen Sinne auch gerne mal belehren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich behaupte, es gibt keine höhere Macht, also kein Gott, keinen Himmel und auch sonst nix religiöses. Auch nicht an irgendeinen Sinn des Lebens/der Menschheit, ich habe bloss einen Notsinn des Lebens eingebaut, um depresive Menschen n bisschen aufzumuntern. Ich glaube durch mein grosses logisches Verständnis nur an FÜR MICH LOGISCHE Sachen, die man beweisen könnte. Leute, für die nichtmal logisch ist, warum 3+3=6 gibt oder der Mensch eine normale Tierart ist, können sich nicht vorstellen, was ich alles als LOGISCH betrachte... Bei Theorien, die zwar logisch erscheinen, aber die man nicht beweisen kann, bin ich nie 100%-ig sicher, dass sie stimmen.

So zurück zum Thema. Manche fragen sich nun, warum glaube ich an das/an nichts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Antwort ist ganz leicht und logisch. Es gibt KEINE kompetenten Beweise FÜR die Existenz eines dieser oben aufgelisteten Sachen, jedoch viele Gründe, warum es SEHR UNWAHRSCHEINLICH ist, dass etwas davon existiert. Die daraus folgende Wahrscheinlichkeit dürte also in % umgerechnet kaum viel grösser als 0.[Periode 0]1% sein, und das ist die kleinste positive Zahl, die es gibt. 

Ein paar der Gründe, die es sehr unwahrscheinlich machen ganz kurz zusammengefasst:
-In der Geschichte wurden seit gut 10'000-20'000 Jahren (Zahl konkrete Schätzung meinerseits) in einigen Kulturen, vor allem in den grösseren, Götter erfunden, um damals unerklährliche Phänomene zu erklären, wie z.B. Blitze (Kultur erfand einen "Blitzgott"). So kam es sogar vor, dass der Begriff Gott in ihrer Sprache etwas ähnliches wie "Unerklährlich" bedeutete, heute glaubt natürlich kein gebildeter Mensch mehr an einen Blitzgott.
-> Übernatürliche Wesen werden erfunden, um unerklährliche Lücken zu füllen, weil sie damals die Technologien und das Wissen noch nicht besassen, um sich sowas zu erklären.
-Es lassen sich mittlerweile all diese Fragen erklären ohne irgendetwas übernatürliches.
-Es gibt KEINE KOMPETENTEN BEWEISE FÜR die Existenz von etwas übernatürlichem wie oben aufgelistet, auch keine Anzeichen. Oder hast du schon mal die Hölle oder Gott gesehen oder ein Stück Seele an einem Atom kleben sehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Es ist sehr merkwürdig, dass der prozentuale Anteil an gläubigen bei klügeren Menschen oder in Ländern mit besserer Bildung stark sinken... Ich zumindest kenne keinen Physiknobelpreisträger, der stark Strenggläubig ist/war.


So, das hat ja wenig mit dem Thema zu tun... Ansonsten glaube ich von allen Entstehungstheorien über unser Universum am meissten an den Urknall, er erscheint mir einigermassen logisch, obwohl ich dennoch nicht total zufrieden mit dieser Theorie bin... 
"Wie ist die Welt entstanden?", das ist leicht. Ich vermute mal, du definierst uner "Die Welt" unseren Planeten, den wir Erde benannt haben. Der entstand genauso wie sonst die meissten Planeten, da gibt es kaum Unterschiede... Wenn ich deine Frage noch nicht beantwortet habe, erkundige dich z.B. auf Wikipedia, wie ein Planet normalerweise entsteht. Ansonsten präzisiere deine Frage.

So, wenn ihr Fragen habt, schiesst los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long, Tryko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Ich habe mal nen Teil dieser Kommentare durchgelesen und bin darüber erstaunt! Anscheinend sind Gamer weitaus intelligenter als Besucher anderer Internetforen, die hauptsächlich von komischen Weniggamern besucht werden... Ich schäme mich nicht mehr, als Gamer bezeichnet zu werden! ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2008)

das einzige was deiner logik wiederspricht
als 0.[Periode 0]1% sein, und das ist die kleinste positive Zahl, die es gibt. 
LOL?

und2
za genausogross ist die wahrscheinlichkeit,das aus nichtlebendem lebendes wird


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das einzige was deiner logik wiederspricht
> als 0.[Periode 0]1% sein, und das ist die kleinste positive Zahl, die es gibt.
> LOL?



Was verstehst du daran nicht? Warst du nicht in der Schule oder hast du keinen Matteunterricht gehabt? Selbst ich als Schüler begreife sowas problemlos. Wie alt bist du eigentlich?

Naja, zur Erklärung:
-Periode bedeutet (nicht nur in der Mattemathik) eine regelmässige Wiederholung, und wenn man im mattemathischen Sinne eine Periode angibt, wiederholt sich diese Zahlengruppe unendlich, z.B. 3.[Periode 3], dass wäre 3.333333333333333.... Die eckigen Klammern füge ich zur vereinfachung hinzu, da ich hier das Zeichen für eine mattemathische Periode nicht einfügen kann (eine Linie über den betroffenen Zahlen)... und mit 0.[Periode 0]1% meine ich 0.000000000000...1%, das kann man auch ein Unendlichstel nennen. Nach unendlich 0-len kommt eine 1. Das ist die kleinste positive Zahl, da es einfach keine kleinere positive gibt (ist doch logisch^^, solltest sogar du begreifen können), da 0 eine neutrale Zahl (zumindest aus meiner Sicht und nicht NUR aus meiner sicht) ist und kleinere Zahlen ausser 0 gibt es nicht... Und die Zahlen mit nem - davor sind ja negative Zahlen, also verstehe ich echt nicht, warum du das nicht begreifst... 



dragon1 schrieb:


> und2
> za genausogross ist die wahrscheinlichkeit,das aus nichtlebendem lebendes wird



Kennst du die Definition von Leben? Leben bedeutet, dass ein biologischer Mechanismus eingeschaltet ist, man hat die Definition mal in das überarbeitet, da man sonst auch von seinem Computer behaupten könnte, dass er lebt, wenn man ihn einschaltet... Das gäbe ne Menge Probleme mit den Gesetzen, wenn man seinen PC mal wieder abschalten möchte. ;-)
Ausserdem verstehe ich auch diesmal den Sinn deiner Aussage nicht, zu tief für mich.

So long, Tryko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. November 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Was verstehst du daran nicht? Warst du nicht in der Schule oder hast du keinen Matteunterricht gehabt? Selbst ich als Schüler begreife sowas problemlos. Wie alt bist du eigentlich?
> 
> Naja, zur Erklärung:
> -Periode bedeutet (nicht nur in der Mattemathik) eine regelmässige Wiederholung, und wenn man im mattemathischen Sinne eine Periode angibt, wiederholt sich diese Zahlengruppe unendlich, z.B. 3.[Periode 3], dass wäre 3.333333333333333.... Die eckigen Klammern füge ich zur vereinfachung hinzu, da ich hier das Zeichen für eine mattemathische Periode nicht einfügen kann (eine Linie über den betroffenen Zahlen)... und mit 0.[Periode 0]1% meine ich 0.000000000000...1%, das kann man auch ein Unendlichstel nennen. Nach unendlich 0-len kommt eine 1. Das ist die kleinste positive Zahl, da es einfach keine kleinere positive gibt (ist doch logisch^^, solltest sogar du begreifen können), da 0 eine neutrale Zahl (zumindest aus meiner Sicht und nicht NUR aus meiner sicht) ist und kleinere Zahlen ausser 0 gibt es nicht... Und die Zahlen mit nem - davor sind ja negative Zahlen, also verstehe ich echt nicht, warum du das nicht begreifst...


Nur das es auch keine kleinste zahl gibt (bis auf 0) und periode heist das nichts am ende dieser zahl zein kann,da es unendlich bedeutet...
kkthxb


----------



## Tryko (28. November 2008)

Liess nochmal ganz langsam meinen Kommentar durch... Ausserdem kann man das mit der Zahl nach der Periode darstellen, zumindest zur Veranschaulichung. Ich verstehe dich noch immer nicht...


----------



## Werlord (28. November 2008)

Naja es ist doch klar  wir sind Chars in World of Menschcraft *gähn*



Naja ich bin ja anti-christ   aber Gott wär wissenschaftlich erklärbar  :


- Gott ist eine ansammlung von Atomen und Elektronen  da die Dunkle Materie bei ihm stark ausgeprägt ist und er nur Infrarote Strahlung absendet sieht man ihn nicht . 


Logisch ne ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Beim Urknall wurde Gott erschaffen er hatte keinen Bock alleine zu sein deshalb hat er sich Jesus erschaffen der ihm dann 2 Kinder namens Adam und Eva  zeugte Gott wurde glücklich .

Nach par millionen Jahren entwickelten sich Adams und Evas Kinder auch genannt (uraffen) zu denn heutigen Menschen .




SO DAS WAR DIE WARHEIT UND DA WARS AUCH SCHO ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (4. Dezember 2008)

zählt"Nichts was man eindeutig beweisen kann"als antwort?


----------



## chopi (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte letztens aufm Klo ne Idee
Gott und der Teufel spielen schon die ganze zeit lang ein Kartenspiel,bei dem es darum geht,wieviele Menschen die Spieler auf ihre Zeiten ziehen.
Gott hat z.b. ein paar mal die Karte "Sinnflut" im Deck,nur kann er sie seit (wie war das nochmal in der Bibel) er da gesagt hat,er wird die Menschen nicht mehr so killen nur noch als "Tsunamikarte" spielen...

Ich hab ne Idee für ein Spiel 

© by Chopi aka Grzegorz Fordon

xD


----------



## Brimbur (4. Dezember 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Naja es ist doch klar  wir sind Chars in World of Menschcraft *gähn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Au weiah, da sollte mal jemand sich das ganze nochmal reinpfeiffen!

So gesehen ist Jesus Gott quasi seine Fleischwerdung , darum auch die heilige dreifaltigkeit mit dem vater, dem sohne und dem heiligen geiste!
Ausserdem ist das was du meinst sicher ein Atheist, bzw Antitheist, weil wärst du ein Antichrist würdest du ja die "gott theorie" bejahen.


----------



## Trelan (5. Dezember 2008)

Oh Mann... bewegtes Thema...
Im Thread geht es um "An was glaubst du? An Gott? An den Urknall? Wie ist das Weltraum und die Welt entstanden?"

Stattdessen nutzen mal wieder manche Leute die Möglichkeit, wieder mal als schlau und wichtig zu gelten (z.B. Tryko), indem sie verzweifelt versuchen zu beweisen, dass es keinen Gott geben kann... was ihnen aber nicht gelingt (wie auch)

Versucht doch mal einfach zu beantworten, was der TE gefragt hat.


----------



## Haxxler (5. Dezember 2008)

Trelan schrieb:


> Stattdessen nutzen mal wieder manche Leute die Möglichkeit, wieder mal als schlau und wichtig zu gelten (z.B. Tryko), indem sie verzweifelt versuchen zu beweisen, dass es keinen Gott geben kann... was ihnen aber nicht gelingt (wie auch)


Ähm, ich würde mal sagen es ist leichter und zu beweisen, dass es keinen Gott gibt, als zu beweisen, dass es einen gibt...


----------



## Night falls (5. Dezember 2008)

> Ähm, ich würde mal sagen es ist leichter und zu beweisen, dass es keinen Gott gibt, als zu beweisen, dass es einen gibt...



Das ist so nicht richtig... Es ist einfach nur plausibler an etwas nicht zu glauben für das es keinen Beweis gibt, als an etwas zu glauben für das es keinen GEGENBEWEIS gibt. Wenn ich jetzt sagen würde es gäbe eine wiiinzig kleine Teekanne im Weltraum, die so klein ist, dass wir sie mit keiner Methode erkennen können, hättest du verdammte Schwierigkeiten das zu widerlegen. Dass du aber daran nicht glauben würdest, ist vollkommen klar - da ich selber die Existenz auch nicht beweisen könnte.


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig... Es ist einfach nur plausibler an etwas nicht zu glauben für das es keinen Beweis gibt, als an etwas zu glauben für das es keinen GEGENBEWEIS gibt. Wenn ich jetzt sagen würde es gäbe eine wiiinzig kleine Teekanne im Weltraum, die so klein ist, dass wir sie mit keiner Methode erkennen können, hättest du verdammte Schwierigkeiten das zu widerlegen. Dass du aber daran nicht glauben würdest, ist vollkommen klar - da ich selber die Existenz auch nicht beweisen könnte.


Russels Teekanne


----------



## Night falls (5. Dezember 2008)

Oh noes, you got me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Oh noes, you got me
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich möchte mich bei meiner Mutter,meinem Vater und Wikipedia danken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (5. Dezember 2008)

Werlord schrieb:


> Beim Urknall wurde Gott erschaffen er hatte keinen Bock alleine zu sein deshalb hat er sich Jesus erschaffen der ihm dann 2 Kinder namens Adam und Eva  zeugte Gott wurde glücklich .
> 
> SO DAS WAR DIE WARHEIT UND DA WARS AUCH SCHO !
> 
> ...



adam und eva waren laut bibel etwa 4000 jahre vor jesus da.


----------



## Thront (15. Dezember 2008)

ich denke die jungz von blizzard haben die welt gemacht... denkt doch mal nach: auf unserem planeten gibt es viele geile items


----------



## Badfreak (16. Dezember 2008)

Auch der Urknall ist bislang nur eine Theorie!!!
Die bislang plausibelste, aber es ist trotzdem nur eine Theorie.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab das mal soooo schön erklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Es ist doch so: Theorien sind Gedanken, die irgendwann mal zu beweisen sind, oder zu widerlegen sind.
> 
> Gott ist beides nicht. Und etwas, was nicht existiert wird man weder beweisen noch widerlegen können. Nur deshalb glauben viele noch an einen Gott.



Und:



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Und genau das ist es. Ich kann sagen, dass eine pinke Banane mit großer Vagina HINTER dem Mond schwebt. Beweisen kann man es nicht, aber eben auch nicht wiederlegen.
> 
> Das ist eigentlich schon ein Beweis für etwas Ausgedachtes.
> 
> Etwas Ausgedachtes ist nicht zu beweisen und nicht zu wiederlegen. Ob nun Theorie oder Glaube.


----------



## Naho (16. Dezember 2008)

Also ich glaube, dass jeder Mensch eine und die selbe Person ist.
Wir sehen/denken das was jeder Mensch denkt/sieht , jedoch fehlt die Verbindung zw. den einzelnen Gehirnen um die Informationen zu speichern.



Die Erde ist meines erachtens dadurch entstanden, dass Anti-Materie von einem noch größeren Universum, welches das Universum welches wir als real empfinden, in jenes Universum gefallen ist, dadurch hat es so eine enorme Explosion gegeben, welcher auf den Urknall zurückzuführen ist =>


----------



## Davatar (19. Dezember 2008)

> Es ist doch so: Theorien sind Gedanken, die irgendwann mal zu beweisen sind, oder zu widerlegen sind.
> 
> Gott ist beides nicht. Und etwas, was nicht existiert wird man weder beweisen noch widerlegen können. Nur deshalb glauben viele noch an einen Gott.


Und woher weisst Du, dass es man nicht in 100 Jahren beweisen kann, dass Gott existiert (bzw es zu widerlegen)? Vielleicht ist es mit unseren derzeitigen begrenzten Möglichkeiten nur nicht möglich, dies zu beweisen.

Und ich hoffe auch dass Werlord Atheist gemeint hat. Das ist mir dann doch wesentlich lieber als Antichrist.

Zusatz: Beweis Mathematik
_Ein Beweis ist in der Mathematik die als fehlerfrei anerkannte Herleitung der Richtigkeit oder auch Unrichtigkeit einer Aussage aus einer Menge von Axiomen, die als wahr vorausgesetzt werden, und anderen Aussagen, die bereits bewiesen sind._
Relativ schwer, mathematisch zu beweisen, dass Gott nicht existiert (bzw eigentlich unmöglich).

Beweis Logik
_Allgemein ist ein Beweis die gültige Herleitung der Richtigkeit (Verifikation) oder Unrichtigkeit (Falsifikation) einer Aussage aus wahren Prämissen, das heißt ein förmlicher, sich nur auf als wahr anerkannte Prämissen stützender und zumindest vom Anspruch her über jeden Zweifel erhabener Nachweis dafür, dass die zu beweisende Aussage zutrifft._
Vom Anspruch her über jeden Zweifel erhabener Nachweis, insofern auch logisch nicht möglich zu widerlegen, dass Gott nicht existiert.

Beweis Rechtswesen
_Der Beweis bezeichnet die Feststellung eines Sachverhalts als Tatsache in einem Gerichtsverfahren aufgrund richterlicher Überzeugung._
Nun, welcher Mensch nimmt es sich mit welchem Recht heraus zu richten, dass Gott nicht existiert?

Tjo...wird schwer


----------



## wass'n? (19. Dezember 2008)

Jerremaya schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dazu mal was geschrieben was hier sehr gut reinpasst, zumindest zum Thema Gott etc.
> 
> Interessanterweise ist der Mensch seit Anbeginn seiner Existenz umgeben von einer unabwendbaren Tatsache. Diese Tatsache ist der Verfall und die Vergänglichkeit von allen Dingen die ihm umgeben inkl. seiner selbst. Grundsätzlich ist dies dem Menschen gleichgültig bei jeglichen Dingen, nur nicht bei ihm selbst.
> 
> ...



Klasse. Götlich  :-)  geschrieben. Denke sehr ähnlich.


----------



## x3n0n (18. August 2009)

Bitte keine Thread Nekromantie


----------

